# Horse semen shots offered at food festival



## Kilter (Feb 21, 2011)

http://blogs.app.com/saywhat/2011/02/21/horse-semen-shots-to-be-offered-at-food-festival/

Why am I not surprised it was a horse breeder who thought of this?

Or the best part: it'll be flavored! So, I wonder who the original taste testers were and did they get paid...or did they volunteer?

Jeebus.

Edit: Since people are taking this as me going: OMG, EW! No, I'm not. I am simply amazed that the idea of flavored horse semen shooters has come about. Stop being so damn critical. Not everyone who posts things is immediately living in a small box called their house all their lives :V


----------



## Xenke (Feb 21, 2011)

Oh no, different cultures find different things more appetizing than you do.

Jesus.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 21, 2011)

And you know furries will be all over this.


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 21, 2011)

Good for them?
Plenty of people drink their own semen or semen from other people. If anything, this person is simply cashing in on an idea. Whether or not anyone tries it is their own concern. 
As for me, I am simply curious how it will taste.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 21, 2011)

What the hell?


----------



## Willow (Feb 21, 2011)

They eat bull testicles in Spain and deer penis in Japan. 

point?


----------



## Kilter (Feb 21, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Oh no, different cultures find different things more appetizing than you do.
> 
> Jesus.


 
I could understand it if it was just putting horse semen out there for the die-hard 'eat anything that's good types but since they're flavoring it? Come on now. And with a chaser at that. At this point, it's just marketing it as a 'I dare you' thing, not really a 'horse semen is delicious' approach.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 21, 2011)

It is prepared or do you help yourself?


----------



## Aden (Feb 21, 2011)

So is it unhealthy or something?


----------



## Smelge (Feb 21, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> It is prepared or do you help yourself?


 
Don't forget to clean the dispenser once you're done.


----------



## Xenke (Feb 21, 2011)

Kilter said:


> I could understand it if it was just putting horse semen out there for the die-hard 'eat anything that's good types but since they're flavoring it? Come on now. And with a chaser at that. At this point, it's just marketing it as a 'I dare you' thing, not really a 'horse semen is delicious' approach.


 
It's at a food festival, it is being marketed as food.

Cry some more.


----------



## Willow (Feb 21, 2011)

Kilter said:


> I could understand it if it was just putting horse semen out there for the die-hard 'eat anything that's good types but since they're flavoring it? Come on now. And with a chaser at that. At this point, it's just marketing it as a 'I dare you' thing, not really a 'horse semen is delicious' approach.


 Are you familiar with the show Bizarre Foods?

Just curious.


----------



## Kilter (Feb 21, 2011)

Xenke said:


> It's at a food festival, it is being marketed as food.
> 
> Cry some more.


 
I'm not crying about it. It just amazes me. At least with other 'extreme' foods, you get some essence of it being a waste not scenario and it has the potential of being good.

Flavoring horse semen and selling it just comes off as trying to be as edgy as possible without actually doing anything exceptional.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 21, 2011)

What the everloving hell.

I TRIPLE DARE ONE OF THE KIWIS HERE TO TAKE A SHOT.  And then shoot themselves in the head when they come to the FULL realization they have just ingested horse spooge.

Fuck, there are a lot of people who can't stand the taste of HUMAN semen.  But THIS? What the fuck, NZ.


----------



## VoidBat (Feb 21, 2011)

Incoming projectile vomit in 3.. 2.. 1...!


----------



## Kihari (Feb 21, 2011)

ITT people don't think wetting one's whistle with horse semen is even the least bit strange.

 lol Internet.


----------



## Xenke (Feb 21, 2011)

Kilter said:


> I'm not crying about it. It just amazes me. At least with other 'extreme' foods, you get some essence of it being a waste not scenario and it has the potential of being good.
> 
> Flavoring horse semen and selling it just comes off as trying to be as edgy as possible without actually doing anything exceptional.


 
The whole concept reminds of of what people do with tofu.

Except it's semen.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 21, 2011)

And this just as I finished breakfast.  God damn.  That is revolting.


----------



## BRN (Feb 21, 2011)

Are people bothered by this?

Penis, eyeballs, intestines, _but god forbid bodily fluid._

-- Oh, wait, yeah. Bodily fluid.


----------



## Kilter (Feb 21, 2011)

Willow said:


> Are you familiar with the show Bizarre Foods?
> 
> Just curious.



Yes I am. And he eats things that are in cultures that prepare it and sell it as a usual food market base. It's not just something thrown together and having him eat it. That's why I am not put off my penises and testicles being at a food festival, they are actually cultivated for taste, not for shock.

Flavored horse semen? It's a cheap cop out and just makes me tilt my head with a 'Are you serious?' ringing in my head. Not raging about it, just really amazed that the person had to market 'Horse semen shooters'.


----------



## Love! (Feb 21, 2011)

Maybe it's just because I really, really like jizz, but I'm not sure what the big deal here is. Nobody's being forced to drink it, and...if it tastes good, why not? There's already a semen cookbook available--and I must admit, I'm rather curious as to how the flan would taste--so it's not like this is coming completely out of left field.



Kilter said:


> I could understand it if it was just putting horse  semen out there for the die-hard 'eat anything that's good types but  since they're flavoring it? Come on now. And with a chaser at that. At  this point, it's just marketing it as a 'I dare you' thing, not really a  'horse semen is delicious' approach.


...and the problem here is...?



Kilter said:


> I'm not crying about it. It just amazes me. At least with other 'extreme' foods, you get some essence of it being a waste not scenario and it has the potential of being good.
> 
> Flavoring horse semen and selling it just comes off as trying to be as edgy as possible without actually doing anything exceptional.


You've obviously never listened to Marilyn Manson. :v
You know, the Jackass movie came out--what, five years ago? Ten?
In that movie, one of them 'milked' an entire baby bottle of semen out of a horse and then forced one of the others to drink it.

In other words, drinking horse semen stopped being edgy a few years ago. Get with the times. :v


----------



## Willow (Feb 21, 2011)

Kilter said:


> Yes I am. And he eats things that are in cultures that prepare it and sell it as a usual food market base. It's not just something thrown together and having him eat it. That's why I am not put off my penises and testicles being at a food festival, they are actually cultivated for taste, not for shock.
> 
> Flavored horse semen? It's a cheap cop out and just makes me tilt my head with a 'Are you serious?' ringing in my head. Not raging about it, just really amazed that the person had to market 'Horse semen shooters'.


 Did you even read the article that you posted?


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 21, 2011)

Xenke said:


> The whole concept reminds of of what people do with tofu.
> 
> Except it's semen.


 
That made me lol.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 21, 2011)

What the shit?!
I don't even know what to say, I'm just going to leave this thread and hope to god it goes away.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 21, 2011)

SIX said:


> Are people bothered by this?
> 
> Penis, eyeballs, intestines, _but god forbid bodily fluid._


 
Why would anybody eat a penis, it's just GRISTLE.  Also, the Chinese are fucking crazy, citing them in a "crazy food" competition is like IDDQD.  And it's not JUST the fact that it's a bodily fluid.  Hell, I love milk.  Cows' milk and goats' milk.  But it's SEMEN.  ANIMAL SEMEN.  NOT INTENDED FOR CONSUMPTION AS A FOODSTUFF BY ANY CREATURE.



Love! said:


> Maybe it's just because I really, really like jizz, but I'm not sure what the big deal here is. Nobody's being forced to drink it, and...if it tastes good, why not? There's already a semen cookbook available--and I must admit, I'm rather curious as to how the flan would taste--so it's not like this is coming completely out of left field.


 
I doubt you could get enough semen for it to MATTER, as far as taste goes.  Adding semen is like an afterthought to most of the recipes.  They just add it for the sake of adding it.


----------



## Xenke (Feb 21, 2011)

Tycho said:


> Why would anybody eat a penis, it's just GRISTLE.  Also, the Chinese are fucking crazy, citing them in a "crazy food" competition is like IDDQD.  And it's not JUST the fact that it's a bodily fluid.  Hell, I love milk.  Cows' milk and goats' milk.  But it's SEMEN.  ANIMAL SEMEN.  NOT INTENDED FOR CONSUMPTION AS A FOODSTUFF BY ANY CREATURE.


 
Hey, it's renewable.

You don't even have to get the animal pregnant to get it.


----------



## Kilter (Feb 21, 2011)

Willow said:


> Did you even read the article that you posted?


 
Yes I did, it's not that long. I have the attention span enough to do that, thanks.

I think people are missing that I'm posting this as a 'lol, srsly?' kind of deal. Not crying, not raging. Again, just amazed.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 21, 2011)

.....
Dude..
I guess the Zoofags will be all over this one.
Next on the menu: Dog semen.


----------



## Love! (Feb 21, 2011)

Tycho said:


> I doubt you could get enough semen for it to MATTER, as far as taste goes.  Adding semen is like an afterthought to most of the recipes.  They just add it for the sake of adding it.


So this cookbook is just there so some waiter somewhere can use it as an excuse to jerk off in your food, then? I'm...kind of disappointed, really.


----------



## Kilter (Feb 21, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> .....
> Dude..
> I guess the Zoofags will be all over this one.
> Next on the menu: Dog semen.


 
I'm sure they got their tickets to the festival already, lol

Actually, I wonder if the offered idea of 'dog semen shooters' would have been quietly turned away. I'm sure dog and cat meat aren't going to be accepted unless New Zealand doesn't have some kind of ban over eating those animals.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 21, 2011)

Love! said:


> So this cookbook is just there so some waiter somewhere can use it as an excuse to jerk off in your food, then? I'm...kind of disappointed, really.


 
Think about it.  Average human male produces around 1 tablespoon a shot.  Total.   Maybe a little more if he's been holding back for a while.  Tell me how ONE FUCKING TABLESPOON is going to meaningfully impact any but the MILDEST or SMALLEST recipes.  You'd get more effect by pouring it over the top of the flan instead of the caramel.


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 21, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> .....
> Dude..
> I guess the Zoofags will be all over this one.
> Next on the menu: Dog semen.


 
Your fursona looks somewhat canine. 
Subliminal much? 

Anywho, the derogatory nature of the term "zoofags" aside, do you have any actual personal comments on this or was the reference and the possibly-insinuative "next on the menu" all you have? I'm interested to hear your actual opinion.


----------



## Love! (Feb 21, 2011)

Tycho said:


> Think about it.  Average human male produces around 1 tablespoon a shot.


That...is a lot more than I do. Now I just feel inadequate. 



> Total.   Maybe a little more if he's been holding back for a while.  Tell me how ONE FUCKING TABLESPOON is going to meaningfully impact any but the MILDEST or SMALLEST recipes.  You'd get more effect by pouring it over the top of the flan instead of the caramel.


 Maybe that was the idea.
...if so, ew. Cold semen tastes like salty bleach.



MurcielagoMedula said:


> Your fursona looks somewhat canine.
> Subliminal much?
> 
> Anywho,  the derogatory nature of the term "zoofags" aside, do you have any  actual personal comments on this or was the reference and the  possibly-insinuative "next on the menu" all you have? I'm interested to  hear your actual opinion.


 This is FAF. Now that the pedophiles have been exiled from FA once and for all, they've only got the zoophiles to rant about. :v


----------



## Kilter (Feb 21, 2011)

Love! said:


> ...if so, ew. Cold semen tastes like salty bleach.


 
Now that brings up a whole new questions...if they're doing semen shooters, will they be warm or cold?

So like...fresh from the horse outside the stand? Otherwise I think the cold or re-heated consistency alone would make someone gag.


----------



## Love! (Feb 21, 2011)

Kilter said:


> Now that brings up a whole new questions...if they're doing semen shooters, will they be warm or cold?
> 
> So like...fresh from the horse outside the stand? Otherwise I think the cold or re-heated consistency alone would make someone gag.


 ...yeah, I think I can see what the problem here is now. -gag-


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 21, 2011)

Kilter said:


> Now that brings up a whole new questions...if they're doing semen shooters, will they be warm or cold?
> 
> So like...fresh from the horse outside the stand? Otherwise I think the cold or re-heated consistency alone would make someone gag.


 
Same way they deal with milk consistency?


----------



## Tycho (Feb 21, 2011)

Kilter said:


> Now that brings up a whole new questions...if they're doing semen shooters, will they be warm or cold?
> 
> So like...fresh from the horse outside the stand? Otherwise I think the cold or re-heated consistency alone would make someone gag.


 
Zoofags can pay an extra fee to watch the process.  They can pay an extra fee on top of that to simply skip the whole flavoring pretense and get it straight from the tap.

IIRC New Zealand has lax zoophilia/bestiality laws.


----------



## Love! (Feb 21, 2011)

MurcielagoMedula said:


> Same way they deal with milk consistency?


New, from America's Dairy Farmers: Horse Semen! It's pasteurized, homogenized, and mm-mmm good! Drink it straight from the jug!


...oh god, now I'm making myself nauseous...


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 21, 2011)

Love! said:


> New, from America's Dairy Farmers: Horse Semen! It's pasteurized, homogenized, and mm-mmm good! Drink it straight from the jug!
> 
> 
> ...oh god, now I'm making myself nauseous...


 

Ah the simple pleasure of listening to people gross themselves out. ^^


----------



## Love! (Feb 21, 2011)

MurcielagoMedula said:


> Ah the simple pleasure of listening to people gross themselves out. ^^


 It wouldn't be as nauseating if I weren't remembering [something i did once that probably shouldn't be specified here]

okay i'll be right back i just need to find somewhere to put my breakfast


----------



## Kilter (Feb 21, 2011)

MurcielagoMedula said:


> Same way they deal with milk consistency?


 
But milk can have large amounts of fat and protein, that's what you play with to make it more fluid.

Semen has...water and small amounts of protein. I don't think it would help when you add flavoring...just more watery or clumpy I imagine


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 21, 2011)

I would never. Thats one step past disgusting.  Sorry culture.


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 21, 2011)

Kilter said:


> But milk can have large amounts of fat and protein, that's what you play with to make it more fluid.
> 
> Semen has...water and small amounts of protein. I don't think it would help when you add flavoring...just more watery or clumpy I imagine


Well we wont really know till we try. I don't really know the composition of semen, but I woudl assume some chemical or other could be added/removed to make it more edible.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 21, 2011)

MurcielagoMedula said:


> Well we wont really know till we try. I don't really know the composition of semen, but I woudl assume some chemical or other could be added/removed to make it more edible.


 
OK, WHY? Why add a chemical of some sort to make it more edible? Why go through the trouble in the first place? Unless, of course, you just had a thing for drinking animal semen from the get-go.

I can imagine a commercial for it, too - "Gosh, I loved swallowing massive amounts of horse jism but the taste just didn't cut it! Then I found Flavored Horse Semen in my grocer's dairy aisle! Now I can indulge my fetish anytime, anywhere, in 3 delicious flavors!"


----------



## Kilter (Feb 21, 2011)

MurcielagoMedula said:


> Well we wont really know till we try. I don't really know the composition of semen, but I woudl assume some chemical or other could be added/removed to make it more edible.



Maybe that's why it's washed down with an energy drink afterward, so you don't throw up your congealed chocolate flavored horse semen.


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 21, 2011)

Tycho said:


> OK, WHY? Why add a chemical of some sort to make it more edible? Why go through the trouble in the first place?


 
They're adding flavor to it, how is my comment in any way less believable?


----------



## Love! (Feb 21, 2011)

Tycho said:


> OK, WHY? Why add a chemical of some sort to make it more edible? Why go through the trouble in the first place?


 FOR SCIENCE!!!!!!

Or the lulz. Or something. I don't know, I just finished vomiting.


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 21, 2011)

Love! said:


> FOR SCIENCE!!!!!!
> 
> Or the lulz. Or something. I don't know, I just finished vomiting.


 
Drink some gatorade, vomiting drains a lot of electrolytes.


----------



## Love! (Feb 21, 2011)

MurcielagoMedula said:


> Drink some gatorade, vomiting drains a lot of electrolytes.


Emothirst doesn't have electrolytes! It has electro*darks*!!


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 21, 2011)

Love! said:


> Emothirst doesn't have electrolytes! It has electro*darks*!!


 Never heard of it. Do they sell it at Hot Topic?

Also, to maintain an adherence to the topic: You think Emos will drink it for the sake of being a non-conformist?


----------



## Love! (Feb 21, 2011)

MurcielagoMedula said:


> Never heard of it. Do they sell it at Hot Topic?


Probably! :-D



> Also, to maintain an adherence to the topic: You think Emos will drink it for the sake of being a non-conformist?


Nah. I think emos will drink it because it's semen.


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 21, 2011)

Love! said:


> Probably! :-D
> 
> 
> Nah. I think emos will drink it because it's semen.



XD I like the way you think. Good thing no one was near my door, I loled loud.


----------



## Love! (Feb 21, 2011)

MurcielagoMedula said:


> XD I like the way you think. Good thing no one was near my door, I loled loud.


That's good! You can't LOL silently.


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 21, 2011)

to each their own^^ i couldnt do it but hey, i wont stop them if they like it!


----------



## LLiz (Feb 21, 2011)

Isn't it amazing how far we have to push the boundaries these days to appear shocking. 



Xenke said:


> Oh no, different cultures find different things more appetizing than you do.
> 
> Jesus.


 
New Zealand is a western country, and as with other western country, typically no one besides perverts would enjoy horse semen, but this festival will allow them to indulge in their dirty secret in public


----------



## Xenke (Feb 21, 2011)

LLiz said:


> Isn't it amazing how far we have to push the boundaries these days to appear shocking.
> 
> 
> 
> New Zealand is a western country, and as with other western country, typically no one besides perverts would enjoy horse semen, but this festival will allow them to indulge in their dirty secret in public


 
I dunno man, New Zealand is one of those weird Pacific Islands. :V


----------



## Spatel (Feb 21, 2011)

I thought horse semen was really expensive. Like, thousands of dollars for a tiny sample of a race horse's juice, because of the value of the breed. How can they afford this?

It must be from a shitty horse with poor-quality semen. Be warned.


----------



## Love! (Feb 21, 2011)

LLiz said:


> Isn't it amazing how far we have to push the boundaries these days to appear shocking.
> 
> 
> 
> New Zealand is a western country, and as with other western country, typically no one besides perverts would enjoy horse semen, but this festival will allow them to indulge in their dirty secret in public



New Zealand is the country where two parents tried to name their daughter 'Talula Does the Hula in Hawaii', only to be stopped by a court order saying that was basically child abuse. NS.


----------



## Xenke (Feb 21, 2011)

Spatel said:


> I thought horse semen was really expensive. Like, thousands of dollars for a tiny sample of a race horse's juice, because of the value of the breed. How can they afford this?
> 
> It must be from a shitty horse with poor-quality semen. Be warned.


 
It's not so much that the horse is shit, it just doesn't have a famous lineage. (think of "lineage" as "brand name")


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 21, 2011)

Spatel said:


> I thought horse semen was really expensive. Like, thousands of dollars for a tiny sample of a race horse's juice, because of the value of the breed. How can they afford this?
> 
> It must be from a shitty horse with poor-quality semen. Be warned.


 Am I the only one disturbed by how much you know about horse semen?


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 21, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Am I the only one disturbed by how much you know about horse semen?


 
Probably


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 21, 2011)

MurcielagoMedula said:


> Probably


 Someone that *didn't* sign up on FaF because of the site outage?


----------



## CinoxFellpyre (Feb 21, 2011)

Ya know, there are people in Ethiopia who starve to death.

And Semen has a good percentage of nutrients.

Why are NZ people drinking it instead of giving it to those who NEED TO EAT?!


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Feb 21, 2011)

Kilter said:


> http://blogs.app.com/saywhat/2011/02/21/horse-semen-shots-to-be-offered-at-food-festival/


 
Fucking finally.


----------



## Love! (Feb 21, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Am I the only one disturbed by how much you know about horse semen?


 I believe so.


----------



## Aden (Feb 21, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Am I the only one disturbed by how much you know about horse semen?


 
Disturbed, but not surprised in the least.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 21, 2011)

MurcielagoMedula said:


> Your fursona looks somewhat canine.
> Subliminal much?


Okay. :V



> Anywho, the derogatory nature of the term "zoofags" aside, do you have any actual personal comments on this or was the reference and the possibly-insinuative "next on the menu" all you have? I'm interested to hear your actual opinion.


 
My own bias aside, did I touch a nerve or something? :V


----------



## Love! (Feb 21, 2011)

CinoxFellpyre said:


> Ya know, there are people in Ethiopia who starve to death.
> 
> And Semen has a good percentage of nutrients.
> 
> Why are NZ people drinking it instead of giving it to those who NEED TO EAT?!


 Because Ethiopia is a Christian country, eating semen is gay, and homosexuality is OF THE DEVIL!!!!11!1


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 21, 2011)

Waiting for Mayfurr and Rakuen to both be up in this thread. 

It's only a matter of time.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 21, 2011)

Love! said:


> Because Ethiopia is a Christian country, eating semen is gay, and homosexuality is OF THE DEVIL!!!!11!1


 
Masturbating and swallowing is a sin and the Devil. 
Don't you forget that.


----------



## CinoxFellpyre (Feb 21, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Waiting for Mayfurr and Rakuen to both be up in this thread.
> 
> It's only a matter of time.


 I'd ask but I'll wait. Patiently................WHO IS MAYFURR AND RAKUEN?


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 21, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Okay. :V
> 
> 
> 
> My own bias aside, did I touch a nerve or something? :V


 Nope, just bored


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 21, 2011)

CinoxFellpyre said:


> I'd ask but I'll wait. Patiently................WHO IS MAYFURR AND RAKUEN?


 Rakuen is our resident zoophile whiteknights.
We want them to leave, but they still haven't gotten the hint that "FUCKING LEAVE!" means that we don't like them and want them to stop posting on FaF.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 21, 2011)

CinoxFellpyre said:


> I'd ask but I'll wait. Patiently................WHO IS MAYFURR AND RAKUEN?


 Mayfurr is our resident NZ dweller and Rakuen is our resident dogfucker zoophilia advocate.



CannonFodder said:


> Our resident zoophile whiteknights.
> We want them to leave, but they still haven't gotten the hint that "FUCKING LEAVE!" means that we don't like them.


 What the hell?

When did Mayfurr ever advocate or whiteknight for zoophilia?


----------



## CinoxFellpyre (Feb 21, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Mayfurr is our resident NZ dweller and Rakuen is our resident dogfucker zoophilia advocate.
> 
> 
> What the hell?
> ...


I was eating corn  squares and now it is all over my laptop...... I laughed that hard.... But ok


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 21, 2011)

MurcielagoMedula said:


> Nope, just bored


 
Go get some coffee.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 21, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Mayfurr is our resident NZ dweller and Rakuen is our resident dogfucker zoophilia advocate.
> 
> 
> What the hell?
> ...


 I don't know Mayfurr that well.
You're right, I'm wrong.


----------



## Love! (Feb 21, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Mayfurr is our resident NZ dweller and Rakuen is our resident dogfucker zoophilia advocate.
> 
> 
> What the hell?
> ...


I think that was around when CannonFodder posted something intelligible.


----------



## BRN (Feb 21, 2011)

ITT: We move from celebrating the _uniqueness_ of cultures around the world to zoophilia discussion


----------



## CinoxFellpyre (Feb 21, 2011)

SIX said:


> ITT: We move from celebrating the _uniqueness_ of cultures around the world to zoophilia discussion


 Actually the two combined sort of.


----------



## BRN (Feb 21, 2011)

CinoxFellpyre said:


> Actually the two combined sort of.


 
Typical furs, stir zoophilia into everything like a damned bad chef.

Hey guys I'm a zoo and zoophilia was my idea.


----------



## Spatel (Feb 21, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Am I the only one disturbed by how much you know about horse semen?


 
Why is it disturbing?

Are you worried you might find all this talk of horse semen... arousing?


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 21, 2011)

Love! said:


> I think that was around when CannonFodder posted something intelligible.


 Oh, okay. That narrows down the time frame quite a bit. :V


CannonFodder said:


> I don't know Mayfurr that well.
> You're right, I'm wrong.


 Why do you insist on posting pure assumptions not based in reality?


----------



## Love! (Feb 21, 2011)

SIX said:


> ITT: We move from celebrating the _uniqueness_ of cultures around the world to zoophilia discussion


How is this surprising, though?


----------



## CinoxFellpyre (Feb 21, 2011)

SIX said:


> Typical furs, stir zoophilia into everything like a damned bad chef.
> 
> Hey guys I'm a zoo and zoophilia was my idea.



Here, let me ruin my barely started reputation: I found Furries through zoo.


----------



## BRN (Feb 21, 2011)

CinoxFellpyre said:


> Here, let me ruin my barely started reputation: I found Furries through zoo.


 
You and probably a thousand others on this forum, but it probably isn't smart to admit it. Like, at all.


----------



## pitchblack (Feb 21, 2011)

SIX said:


> You and probably a thousand others on this forum, but it probably isn't smart to admit it. Like, at all.



Unless you want a thousand screaming fuzzies waving torches and pitchforks as they mob you, no.


----------



## Love! (Feb 21, 2011)

SIX said:


> CinoxFellpyre said:
> 
> 
> > Here, let me ruin my barely started reputation: I found Furries through zoo.
> ...


 I found a furry at the zoo once, does that count?


----------



## Xenke (Feb 21, 2011)

Love! said:


> I found a furry at the zoo once, does that count?


 
Totally the same thing.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 21, 2011)

Love! said:


> I found a furry at the zoo once, does that count?


 Depends, did they have pants on?


----------



## Tycho (Feb 21, 2011)

Love! said:


> I found a furry at the zoo once, does that count?


 
Was he staring at an animal who had an erection or something?


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Feb 21, 2011)

That is unhygienic beyond belief...


----------



## Xenke (Feb 21, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> That is unhygienic beyond belief...


 
Tell me why? Because it's semen? :V


----------



## pitchblack (Feb 21, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> That is unhygienic beyond belief...



Oh, I'm pretty sure it's possible to pasteurize it. I mean, you can do it to milk, why not to semen? That said, it's still kinda just wtf.


----------



## Love! (Feb 21, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Depends, did they have pants on?


Nah, it was a skirt. And he didn't even have the decency to shave his legs first. >:-T



Tycho said:


> Was he staring at an animal who had an erection or something?


 He was, as I recall, gazing intently at the flamingo exhibit...



pitchblack said:


> Oh, I'm pretty sure it's possible to  pasteurize it. I mean, you can do it to milk, why not to semen?


 Because the _entire point_ of semen is to have little microorganisms swimming around in it? Besides, pasteurizing it would ruin the flavor and texture, obviously :V


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 21, 2011)

I feel dirty every time I click this.

CLICK. WITH A C.


----------



## CinoxFellpyre (Feb 21, 2011)

SIX said:


> You and probably a thousand others on this forum, but it probably isn't smart to admit it. Like, at all.


Iit depends if I'm joking or not. Besides what's the worst that could happen? At least I realized all zoo is is fat women with dogs......


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 21, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> I feel dirty every time I click this.
> 
> CLICK. WITH A C.


 Dude, you almost have 10,000 posts.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Feb 21, 2011)

pitchblack said:


> Oh, I'm pretty sure it's possible to pasteurize it. I mean, you can do it to milk, why not to semen.



Oh, yeah, like we can pasturize EIV. (Equine Immunodeficiency Virus).

I mean, who knows what kind of STDs can spead by drinking horse semen.


----------



## foxystallion (Feb 21, 2011)

BBQed calf testicles are on the menu at many western US beef ranch roundups/brandings; they are called Rocky Mountain Oysters.  Surprisingly chewy but the taste is OK.  Waste not, want not.  Besides, roundups/brandings are hungry hard work.


----------



## CinoxFellpyre (Feb 21, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Oh, yeah, like we can pasturize EIV. (Equine Immunodeficiency Virus).
> 
> I mean, who knows what kind of STDs can spead by drinking horse semen.


They're actually called.....um..

Zoonoses.


----------



## Love! (Feb 21, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Dude, you almost have 10,000 posts.


 Uh, you have almost 20,000 :v


CinoxFellpyre said:


> Iit depends if I'm joking or not. Besides  what's the worst that could happen? At least I realized all zoo is is  fat women with dogs......


Oh, good--so you're cured?


----------



## CinoxFellpyre (Feb 21, 2011)

Love! said:


> Uh, you have almost 20,000 :v
> 
> Oh, good--so you're cured?


 Yes and that goes to show that all fetishes can be cured with butt ugly women......

inb4WAITFURRIESARESTILLEXISTENT


----------



## Xenke (Feb 21, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Oh, yeah, like we can pasturize EIV. (Equine Immunodeficiency Virus).
> 
> I mean, who knows what kind of STDs can spead by drinking horse semen.


 
Uhh...

AFAIK, most equine STDs, if not all, aren't transmissible to humans.

Could be wrong though, I hate biology.


----------



## foxystallion (Feb 21, 2011)

Unless you are a horse (or possibly a very closely related species), you can't become infected with EIV.  The sequence homology to HIV is only about 60%. No cat owner has ever caught FIV, which is pretty common among cats. A few lab workers have become SIV (simian immunodeficiency virus) positive, but nothing harmful seems to have happened to them - yet.


----------



## CinoxFellpyre (Feb 21, 2011)

foxystallion said:


> Unless you are a horse (or possibly a very closely related species), you can't become infected with EIV.  The sequence homology to HIV is only about 60%. No cat owner has ever caught FIV, which is pretty common among cats. A few lab workers have become SIV (simian immunodeficiency virus) positive, but nothing harmful seems to have happened to them - yet.


 Viruses are tricky bastards, nasty habit of mutating. Which is why the cold and flu are very VERY prominent all over the world


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 21, 2011)

Love! said:


> Uh, you have almost 20,000 :v


 Don't remind me. ;~;


----------



## Love! (Feb 21, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Don't remind me. ;~;


Stop posting before it's too late! D-:


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 21, 2011)

Love! said:


> Stop posting before it's too late! D-:


 I can't. 

As long as horrible threads exist, I will be there to laugh at them and cry on the inside.


----------



## israfur (Feb 21, 2011)

Is it wrong that I would try this? xD


----------



## israfur (Feb 21, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Uhh...
> 
> AFAIK, most equine STDs, if not all, aren't transmissible to humans.
> 
> Could be wrong though, I hate biology.


 
No, you're right. :3


----------



## Love! (Feb 21, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> I can't.
> 
> As long as horrible threads exist, I will be there to laugh at them and cry on the inside.


 :-(
There there, it's okay. I'll probably show up for most of them too. -pets the kitty-


----------



## CinoxFellpyre (Feb 21, 2011)

israfur said:


> Is it wrong that I would try this? xD


 


israfur said:


> No, you're right. :3


 Double posting for one. and not even an apology.

For another, yes, it's really fucking gross... =|


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 21, 2011)

israfur said:


> Is it wrong that I would try this? xD


 Yes.


----------



## Love! (Feb 21, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Yes.


 Hey now, be nice. I'd try this if I didn't think it'd taste awful.


----------



## CinoxFellpyre (Feb 21, 2011)

Love! said:


> Hey now, be nice. I'd try this if I didn't think it'd taste awful.


 This is the reason we eat most things.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 21, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Dude, you almost have 10,000 posts.


 
I'm desperate to reach 10k so I can get rid of this godawful user group title thing.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 21, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> I'm desperate to reach 10k so I can get rid of this godawful user group title thing.


 I can't blame you.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Feb 21, 2011)

Ewwwwwwww what the hell? O.e


----------



## Love! (Feb 21, 2011)

PenningtontheSkunk said:


> Ewwwwwwww what the hell? O.e


 You..._really_ don't have room to talk...



CinoxFellpyre said:


> This is the reason we eat most things.


 Exactly! :-D


----------



## pitchblack (Feb 21, 2011)

CinoxFellpyre said:


> This is the reason we eat most things.


 
I dunno. I've eaten more than one thing I've found more than slightly revolting on a dare. But that's more likely my stubbornness popping in.


----------



## CinoxFellpyre (Feb 21, 2011)

pitchblack said:


> I dunno. I've eaten more than one thing I've found more than slightly revolting on a dare. But that's more likely my stubbornness popping in.


 Dares and challenges do not count.


----------



## Love! (Feb 21, 2011)

pitchblack said:


> I dunno. I've eaten more than one thing I've found more than slightly revolting on a dare.


 ...which is why he said 'most' and not 'all' :v


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Feb 21, 2011)

israfur said:


> Is it wrong that I would try this? xD


 
If you're willing to try panther cum as well, then no.


----------



## CinoxFellpyre (Feb 21, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> If you're willing to try panther cum as well, then no.


 Panther jizz?

Please, Tell me, where is this going with this?


----------



## Love! (Feb 21, 2011)

CinoxFellpyre said:


> Panther jizz?
> 
> Please, Tell me, where is this going with this?


 He's trying to get israfur to suck his dick. I think.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 21, 2011)

Spatel said:


> Why is it disturbing?
> 
> Are you worried you might find all this talk of horse semen... arousing?


 No, I find it fucking disgusting and why haven't you stopped posting already?
Knowing how you keep posting in defense of the extreme fetishes and extreme sexual acts if you do ever reach a decent post count you'll end up as another resident punching bag everyone hates.


Jashwa said:


> Don't remind me. ;~;


 I have a feeling that the 30k post title is going to be a furry pun.


israfur said:


> Is it wrong that I would try this? xD


 Fa/FaF has a strict no zoophile policy, it can and will get you permabanned.


----------



## CinoxFellpyre (Feb 21, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Fa/FaF has a strict no zoophile policy, it can and will get you permabanned.



THEN WHY DOES THIS THREAD EXIST?


----------



## Xenke (Feb 21, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Fa/FaF has a strict no zoophile policy, it can and will get you permabanned.


 
Um.

It's being marketed as FOOD.

We don't ban people for eating Rocky Mountain oysters, or WANTING to eat them.


----------



## Love! (Feb 21, 2011)

CinoxFellpyre said:


> THEN WHY DOES THIS THREAD EXIST?


 Because the policy only applies to people who've admitted to actual acts of bestiality. I'm not sure whether or not it differentiates between people who've done it where it is legal and people who've done it where it's not, though. [Yay research!]



Xenke said:


> Um.
> 
> It's being marketed as FOOD.
> 
> We don't ban people for eating Rocky Mountain oysters, or WANTING to eat them.


 Also this.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 21, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Fa/FaF has a strict no zoophile policy, it can and will get you permabanned.


 
You mean _discussing it_, not simply being one. Though admittedly confirmation of being one requires some sort of discussion, but you get the idea.

I hope.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 21, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Um.
> 
> It's being marketed as FOOD.
> 
> We don't ban people for eating Rocky Mountain oysters, or WANTING to eat them.


 But horse semen would be a semi-liquid and therefore a drink, therefore it is being mis-marketed.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 21, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> But horse semen would be a semi-liquid and therefore a drink, therefore it is being mis-marketed.


 
Jam is a drink now?


----------



## Xenke (Feb 21, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> But horse semen would be a semi-liquid and therefore a drink, therefore it is being mis-marketed.


 
See, now you're just being retarded.


----------



## CinoxFellpyre (Feb 21, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Jam is a drink now?


 Yes....


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 21, 2011)

Xenke said:


> See, now you're just being retarded.


 
In other news: The sky is blue, water is wet, and the sun is bright.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 21, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Jam is a drink now?


 No, but I've had a shrimp slushy before.


----------



## CinoxFellpyre (Feb 21, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> No, but I've had a shrimp slushy before.


 That sounds delicious!


----------



## Love! (Feb 21, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> In other news: The sky is blue, water is wet, and the sun is bright.


 Also: Ravers are annoying, I'm a slut, and the economy's going down the toilet.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 21, 2011)

CinoxFellpyre said:


> That sounds delicious!


 It surprisingly was, you gotta try it one of these days.


----------



## CinoxFellpyre (Feb 21, 2011)

Love! said:


> Also: Ravers are annoying, I'm a slut, and the economy's going down the toilet.


 Also also: I'm nuts, the internet is perverted and twisted, and the government is run by the Illuminati.



CannonFodder said:


> It surprisingly was, you gotta try it one of these days.


 I'll look up the recipe when I get a chance.


----------



## Love! (Feb 21, 2011)

CinoxFellpyre said:


> Also also: I'm nuts, the internet is perverted and twisted, and the government is run by the Illuminati.


See...you just ruined the chain. There's no such thing as the Illuminati.


----------



## CinoxFellpyre (Feb 21, 2011)

Love! said:


> See...you just ruined the chain. There's no such thing as the Illuminati.


 Bullshit, the Illuminati exists. They just are too public for anyone to notice.


----------



## Love! (Feb 21, 2011)

CinoxFellpyre said:


> Bullshit, the Illuminati exists. They just are too public for anyone to notice.


 ...so, in other words, we're ALL the Illuminati?


----------



## CinoxFellpyre (Feb 21, 2011)

Love! said:


> ...so, in other words, we're ALL the Illuminati?


 Pretty much!


----------



## Trance (Feb 21, 2011)

Serving people horse semen is disgusting, but the back of my mind keeps telling me people eat worse stuff.

 It's right up there, though...


----------



## israfur (Feb 21, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> If you're willing to try panther cum as well, then no.


 
>B]

@cinoxFellpyre: Over reacting really, a fair warning would have sufficed just fine but thanks for the heads up. =/


----------



## Jude (Feb 21, 2011)

I'll try it for $5.
Its not as gross as piss or shit IMO.


----------



## CinoxFellpyre (Feb 21, 2011)

In other news coffee made from cat turd is $36 a cup


----------



## Tycho (Feb 21, 2011)

CinoxFellpyre said:


> In other news coffee made from cat turd is $36 a cup


 
So freaking bizarre.  They say the flavor is out of this world, though.  I might do it on a dare, partly because I love coffee so much.


----------



## Love! (Feb 21, 2011)

CinoxFellpyre said:


> Pretty much!


 That's just stupid. Everyone knows the government is controlled by the La-Li-Lu-Le-Lo.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Feb 21, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Oh no, *different cultures find different things more appetizing than you do*.
> 
> Jesus.


 
Raw monkey brains... roasted bat entrails (best when still "full")... yep, I've heard of worse things.


----------



## CinoxFellpyre (Feb 21, 2011)

Love! said:


> That's just stupid. Everyone knows the government is controlled by the La-Li-Lu-Le-Lo.


 But the patriots died, a long time ago....like HUNDREDS of years ago.


----------



## Love! (Feb 21, 2011)

CinoxFellpyre said:


> But the patriots died, a long time ago....like HUNDREDS of years ago.


 That's a load of crap. Twelve founders, all dead a hundred years ago? Give me a break.


----------



## CinoxFellpyre (Feb 21, 2011)

Love! said:


> That's a load of crap. Twelve founders, all dead a hundred years ago? Give me a break.


 Well, AI maybe are still in effect...


----------



## FoxPhantom (Feb 21, 2011)

CinoxFellpyre said:


> Well, AI maybe are still in effect...


 
Stop Snake and Raiden (not as insults, but as a point), this is not a MGS4 thread. 
Back to the topic.
The horse semen sounds a bit odd, I never even heard of it as edible.


----------



## Don (Feb 21, 2011)

This reminded me of the episode of Jackass where they 'extracted' horse semen and drank it at the end.


----------



## CinoxFellpyre (Feb 21, 2011)

FoxPhantom said:


> Stop Snake and Raiden (not as insults, but as a point), this is not a MGS4 thread.
> Back to the topic.
> The horse semen sounds a bit odd, I never even heard of it as edible.


 I call Raiden he's hot.

And yes back to topic


----------



## Kaeko (Feb 21, 2011)

im kinda on the fence here. x3 

for one. if we go to animals and mating, the one reason is for population/babies
for two. I go down on my husband so -shrugs- i guess i can't say "Sperm is ONLY for making babies!"

bottoms up??  

and no. horse needs to impregnate a female horse and stop stealing the horse's seed


----------



## Kilter (Feb 21, 2011)

Kaeko said:


> for two. I go down on my husband so -shrugs- i guess i can't say "Sperm is ONLY for making babies!"


 
But the question is...do you flavor it vanilla, chocolate, or strawberry and sell it to your neighborhood as food? lol


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 21, 2011)

Kilter said:


> But the question is...do you flavor it vanilla, chocolate, or strawberry and sell it to your neighborhood as food? lol


 
That would make a very terrible prank


----------



## Kilter (Feb 21, 2011)

MurcielagoMedula said:


> That would make a very terrible prank


 
And probably the quickest way to go to jail


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 21, 2011)

Kilter said:


> And probably the quickest way to go to jail


 

That too


----------



## Aleu (Feb 21, 2011)

Kaeko said:


> and no. horse needs to impregnate a female horse and stop stealing the horse's seed


 *facepalm* Not like it'd make any difference. Only females stop producing eggs. Males don't stop producing sperm. At least humans don't.


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 21, 2011)

I, for one, have never had to pay for my horse semen with currency. :V


----------



## Lobar (Feb 21, 2011)

You know, I'd eat rocky mountain oysters, blood pudding, horse fat fries, fried chicken livers, all that shit.  But I have to draw a line somewhere, and horse semen is not on this side of that line.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Feb 21, 2011)

Lobar said:


> You know, I'd eat rocky mountain oysters, blood pudding, horse fat fries, fried chicken livers, all that shit.  But I have to draw a line somewhere, and horse semen is not on this side of that line.


 
I love blood pudding! Very traditional at Christmas time here.


----------



## Lobar (Feb 21, 2011)

also do they just have big buckets of horse semen behind the counter to pour from, or do they get it on "tap"?


----------



## Spatel (Feb 21, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> No, I find it fucking disgusting and why haven't you stopped posting already?
> Knowing how you keep posting in defense of the extreme fetishes and extreme sexual acts if you do ever reach a decent post count you'll end up as another resident punching bag everyone hates.


 I don't defend zoophilia/pedophilia/babyfurs/vore or any of the sick shit that goes on in the community. I draw the line when it stops involving consenting adults. 

I'll be fine here. Thanks.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 21, 2011)

Lobar said:


> also do they just have big buckets of horse semen behind the counter to pour from, or do they get it on "tap"?


 
And how many goddamn collections would they have to do to prepare for a food festival with probably hundreds of people attending? They'd kill the horse.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 21, 2011)

That's me. I am bringing my horse Poncho to the festival to make $$ off of sick furries. I myself will not be jacking off horses though, he somehow has the intelligence of a human and jacks himself off with his hooves.
I charge $50 a shot.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 22, 2011)

what kind of name is Poncho

seriously

With a name like that I bet he's actually a very tall donkey.

YOU CHARLATAN.

Don't be fooled by cheap Canadian donkey semen imitations of the REAL DEAL, NZ.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 22, 2011)

Tycho said:


> what kind of name is Poncho
> 
> seriously
> 
> ...


 He's w/e he wants to be, bitch
$60 for the rare horse-donkey-stilts-breed jizz shots


----------



## Tycho (Feb 22, 2011)

I really wish they would have actually ASKED that horse breeder "WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU THINKING?" in that article.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 22, 2011)

Tycho said:


> I really wish they would have actually ASKED that horse breeder "WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU THINKING?" in that article.


I doubt they care down there. Thing is, I wonder if this will get the attention of animal rights groups.. cause I would think it'd be kind of cruel to treat a horse like a jizz vending machine for hours.. all day :\
Unless he just has jars of horse jizz cause he's a breeder? idk. I would hope the latter at least.


----------



## Lobar (Feb 22, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Unless he just has jars of horse jizz cause he's a breeder? idk. I would hope the latter at least.


 
any situation where the preferred option is a pre-existing stockpile of horse jizz is a bad situation


e: vvvv I think that's what I said


----------



## Tycho (Feb 22, 2011)

Lobar said:


> any situation where the preferred option is a pre-existing stockpile of horse jizz is a bad situation


 
Well, to be fair there is no GOOD situation here.


----------



## Kibou (Feb 22, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> It is prepared or do you help yourself?


 
à² _à²


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 22, 2011)

Lobar said:


> any situation where the preferred option is a pre-existing stockpile of horse jizz is a bad situation
> 
> 
> e: vvvv I think that's what I said


 
LOL What Tycho said down there vvv
Thing is, that's what horse breeders do. They collect the semen and freeze it, and then they sell it to other horse breeders with mares. People will pay top $$ for semen from a quality horse. They also do the same with dog semen and champion, pure-bred dogs.


----------



## CAThulu (Feb 22, 2011)

*facepalm*

Goddamn foodies.  Gastronomical bourjois, the lot of 'em.  I'm surprised they're not adding flecks of gold to the shots.


----------



## Fenrari (Feb 22, 2011)

Well considering horses are generally vegetarian and their diets are usually pretty good... I'd assume these would be healthy for you at least.


----------



## CAThulu (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm not debating that .  It's full of protein right from the get-go.  But it's an elitist gimmick.


----------



## Fenrari (Feb 22, 2011)

Deep fried bee larvae is actually really tasty... Who knows this creamy delicacy shouldn't be bad...


----------



## CAThulu (Feb 22, 2011)

If it's a native dish, I don't care.  Different cultures enjoy different foods, depending on what's readily available in their region.   What I don't like is when people do stuff like flavoured horse-semen shots just to be edgy and pull in the crowds at a festival.  It's unnecessary.

I look at it from an artist's perspective.   The horse-semen shots and eating scorpions live is about as functionless as painting a canvas blue and selling it for millions of dollars.   There's no finesse or thought behind it other then 'it's cool and never been done before'.  There's no heart in it.   You want to see real cooking, watch "diners, drive-ins, and dives on the Food Network.  Some of these diner cooks have more creativity in their little finger then any foodie journalist (who in my opinion are no better then hipsters but with a crazy disposable income).


----------



## Lobar (Feb 22, 2011)

CAThulu said:


> diners, drive-ins, and dives


 
HELL no.  DDD is a horror showcase of a 43-year-old manchild redesigned by marketing committee as a "rad dude" who travels around the country torturing his colon with these grease-laden edible sponges laced with Kitchen Bouquet.

Sure, there's an abundance of pretentiousness in the food world, and this horse semen stunt is definitely part of it, but that does not make its diametric opposite the "real deal".  For that, look to names like Alice Waters, or Martin Picard, or even Anthony Bourdain.


----------



## Fenrari (Feb 22, 2011)

I think Guy from DDD accidentally fucked up his hair one day and Food Network kept him because it was "different."


----------



## Lobar (Feb 22, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> I think Guy from DDD accidentally fucked up his hair one day and Food Network kept him because it was "different."


 
It was actually carefully cultivated by executives for maximum douchetude-per-follicle.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 22, 2011)

Lobar said:


> HELL no.  DDD is a horror showcase of a 43-year-old manchild redesigned by marketing committee as a "rad dude" who travels around the country torturing his colon with these grease-laden edible sponges laced with Kitchen Bouquet.


 You've.... never seen Man vs Food have you?
I can't understand how he isn't morbidly obese or dead.


----------



## Lobar (Feb 22, 2011)

Clayton said:


> You've.... never seen Man vs Food have you?
> I can't understand how he isn't morbidly obese or dead.


 
DDD is Man vs. Food without the spectacle of the challenge.

edit: also an even douchier host


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Feb 22, 2011)

Lobar said:


> DDD is Man vs. Food without the spectacle of the challenge.
> 
> edit: also an even douchier host



Hey I like both those shows.

I want to go to some of the places they've gone. Adam Richman has even gone to Puerto Rico, and I'm yet to hit any of those places.



MrWolfeh said:


> Just....wow. Wonder how much it costs for a  shot. I can see a fair amount of people actually going for it...



Well, maybe when you Irish guys get tired of plain ol' alcohol...


----------



## Lobar (Feb 22, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Hey I like both those shows.
> 
> I want to go to some of the places they've gone. Adam Richman has even gone to Puerto Rico, and I'm yet to hit any of those places.


 
I'm sure the cuisine of Puerto Rico is far more soulful than anything on DDD or Man vs. Food.



RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Well, maybe when you Irish guys get tired of plain ol' alcohol...


 
watch, they'll drop it in a pint of Guinness :V


----------



## MrWolfeh (Feb 22, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Well, maybe when you Irish guys get tired of plain ol' alcohol...


 
Mix and match?


----------



## Tabasco (Feb 22, 2011)

Tycho said:


> And this just as I finished breakfast.  God damn.  That is revolting.


 
I'm _eating _breakfast.

Horse semen shots are gross, but eh. I grew up with 2 brothers and 4 cousins, so it's not like gross stuff didn't define my childhood. I was dared to eat one of those big, fat caterpillars once. I blocked the taste, texture, and goosh out of memory forever.


----------



## MrWolfeh (Feb 22, 2011)

Lol @ stereotypes, i prefer whisky over guinness, shot within a shot? x3


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 22, 2011)

Relevant.

It seems pretty healthy, I wouldn't mind drinking some... But then I think about where it _comes_ from. :V


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Feb 22, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Relevant.
> 
> It seems pretty healthy, I wouldn't mind drinking some... But then I think about where it _comes_ from. :V


 We all know you like the idea of where it comes from, so don't lie :V


----------



## Commiecomrade (Feb 22, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Relevant.
> 
> It seems pretty healthy, I wouldn't mind drinking some... But then I think about where it _comes_ from. :V


 
"Mucous"? "Prostate fluids"? That somehow makes semen even more unappetizing. Though I found it funny how they made it look like ice cream from Dairy Queen.


----------



## Love! (Feb 22, 2011)

FoxPhantom said:


> Stop Snake and Raiden (not as insults, but as a point), this is not a MGS4 thread.


 No, it's an MGS2 thread...



> Back to the topic.
> The horse semen sounds a bit odd, I never even heard of it as edible.


 Most bodily fluids _are_ edible, actually. Most don't taste very  good, though, and you will get very sick if they're contaminated with  viruses or something.



Tycho said:


> And how many goddamn collections would they have to  do to prepare for a food festival with probably hundreds of people  attending? They'd kill the horse.


 Yeah, but he'd die happy.


----------



## Oovie (Feb 22, 2011)

Willow said:


> They eat bull testicles in Spain and deer penis in Japan.
> 
> point?


 They're both weirdos and this guy is too.


----------



## Aden (Feb 22, 2011)

Blues said:


> I'm _eating _breakfast.
> 
> Horse semen shots are gross, but eh. I grew up with 2 brothers and 4 cousins, so it's not like gross stuff didn't define my childhood. I was dared to eat one of those big, fat caterpillars once. I blocked the taste, texture, and goosh out of memory forever.


 
mmmmm, goosh


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 22, 2011)

Blues said:


> I'm _eating _breakfast.
> 
> Horse semen shots are gross, but eh. I grew up with 2 brothers and 4 cousins, so it's not like gross stuff didn't define my childhood. I was dared to eat one of those big, fat caterpillars once. I blocked the taste, texture, and goosh out of memory forever.


 
I ate a poisonous caterpillar once when I was younger for no real reason.  

Poison control was on speed dial at my house, I swear >.>


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 22, 2011)

anotherbloodywolf said:


> We all know you like the idea of where it comes from, so don't lie :V


 
I dun' liek mans. >:v


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Feb 22, 2011)

Gibby said:


> I dun' liek mans. >:v


 Sure you don't...


----------



## Tycho (Feb 22, 2011)

they all say that before the first two shots of tequila amirite :V


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 22, 2011)

I find it hilarious that people have such incendiary comments. I myself, reading people's posts, want to try this more and more.  It's probably insanely healthy, it may taste pretty good(that milk stuff seems pretty edible), it will be something new, and I won't have to live my life wondering what it would have been like to try.
In anticipation of how most of you will reply, allow me to put a few things out of the way.
-I'm bisexual, call me gay all you want
-I'm not a zoofur(or whatever the term is)
-I don't care if you think it's gross, you're not the one drinking it. Stop being butthurt about what other people do, if you're grossed out by this, you should have stopped reading at page one.
-In regards to considering it animal cruelty, when was the last time a man was jacked off and he called the police?
I probably missed a few, but I'm ready to defend my opinion.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 22, 2011)

MurcielagoMedula said:


> I find it hilarious that people have such incendiary comments. I myself, reading people's posts, want to try this more and more.  It's probably insanely healthy, it may taste pretty good(that milk stuff seems pretty edible), it will be something new, and I won't have to live my life wondering what it would have been like to try.
> In anticipation of how most of you will reply, allow me to put a few things out of the way.
> -I'm bisexual, call me gay all you want
> -I'm not a zoofur(or whatever the term is)
> ...



You need to get out more.
And it's a good idea to keep such things to yourself.


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 22, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> You need to get out more.
> And it's a good idea to keep such things to yourself.


 
Lol, what makes you say that?


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 22, 2011)

MurcielagoMedula said:


> Lol, what makes you say that?


 
You'll see. :3c


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 22, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> You'll see. :3c


 Noted


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 22, 2011)

I agree with MM (fuck you i'm not typing that out)

I mean, it's just another animal fluid like blood, just acquired through means that don't actually kill the animal. :v

I would try it. It's like why people have reservations about eating stuff like rat. It's "dirty" and "unconventional", but in the end it's still edible.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 22, 2011)

MurcielagoMedula said:


> -In regards to considering it animal cruelty, when was the last time a man was jacked off and he called the police?


 
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 22, 2011)

Skift said:


> I agree with MM (fuck you i'm not typing that out)
> 
> I mean, it's just another animal fluid like blood, just acquired through means that don't actually kill the animal. :v
> 
> I would try it. It's like why people have reservations about eating stuff like rat. It's "dirty" and "unconventional", but in the end it's still edible.


 
You can call me Murcie or Murciel. I would prefer you not call me Mercy though (as some of my friends insist upon doing).


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 22, 2011)

MurcielagoMedula said:


> You can call me Murcie or Murciel. I would prefer you not call me Mercy though (as some of my friends insist upon doing).


 
As LK pointed out though, yeah, that last part was.....not the greatest thing to say

but for the most part i agree


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 22, 2011)

Skift said:


> As LK pointed out though, yeah, that last part was.....not the greatest thing to say
> 
> but for the most part i agree


 
I'm mature enough to accept the consequences of my mistyping (and in retrospect it was a bit over the top, but editing it out now would deprive me of the joy of seeing peoples reactions to it ^^)


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 22, 2011)

MurcielagoMedula said:


> I'm mature enough to accept the consequences of my mistyping (and in retrospect it was a bit over the top, but editing it out now would deprive me of the joy of seeing peoples reactions to it ^^)


 
yeah, just keep in mind that FAF has an irrational hatred for anything they think is gross


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 22, 2011)

Skift said:


> yeah, just keep in mind that FAF has an irrational hatred for anything they think is gross


 
And I will proudly begin collecting these statements, so that I will be reminded that no matter how badly I mess up, or how much I detest my own actions, that at least my criticism has an argument to support it that isn't based on emotion or narrow-mindedness(narrow mindedness?)


----------



## Tycho (Feb 22, 2011)

The act of a person jacking off an animal itself borders on being outright molestation IMO and is only kept from being so by a lack of prurient intent on the jack-offer's behalf (and more of a simple practical one - collecting semen to AI with, to minimize risk of injury to both male and female animals and to more efficiently utilize semen).  When it comes to something like this - an incredibly frivolous and wasteful (and distasteful) use of semen, which comes from an animal who doesn't even really know what the hell is going on or what his semen is being used for - I draw the line.  Animals fuck to reproduce.  The "happy ending" they get when fucking is simply a reinforcing mechanism (my job = breeding = feels good) and a logical positive connection with the fact that the male's ultimate goal is to reproduce as many times as possible with as many mares as possible to assert and reinforce his genetic superiority, and they don't drink each other's semen for the hell of it.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 22, 2011)

Tycho said:


> The act of a person jacking off an animal itself borders on being outright molestation IMO and is only kept from being so by a lack of prurient intent on the jack-offer's behalf (and more of a simple practical one - collecting semen to AI with, to minimize risk of injury to both male and female animals and to more efficiently utilize semen).  When it comes to something like this - an incredibly frivolous and wasteful (and distasteful) use of semen, which comes from an animal who doesn't even really know what the hell is going on or what his semen is being used for - I draw the line.  Animals fuck to reproduce.  The "happy ending" they get when fucking is simply a reinforcing mechanism (my job = breeding = feels good) and a logical positive connection with the fact that the male's ultimate goal is to reproduce as many times as possible with as many mares as possible to assert and reinforce his genetic superiority, and they don't drink each other's semen for the hell of it.


That's kind of like saying "since animals fuck to reproduce (which as we all know is not always the case) we can't use their semen for our OWN EVIL GAINS". 

Well, cow's milk belongs to baby cows and you're molesting a cow's boobs to get milk, so....


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 22, 2011)

Tycho said:


> and they don't drink each other's semen for the hell of it.


Considering there is no way to tell what an animal is thinking, there's no way to prove that they don't. We do not, and probably will never, understand whether or not animals understand what is being done to them. To be honest, I believe that those who insist that animals lack the capacity to understand that are just making an assumption to further an argument that would otherwise have no supporting information.
 As to wasting semen, this whole event is being started by a horse breeder, chances are these horses have already reproduced so that biological requirement is likely to have already been filled. If not, then I would agree with you. The provider of this stuff should have the chance to reproduce before being used in such a manner.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 22, 2011)

Speaking of not understanding animal's intentions, I'll just put this here before someone inevitably mentions it


----------



## Tycho (Feb 22, 2011)

Skift said:


> That's kind of like saying "since animals fuck to reproduce (which as we all know is not always the case) we can't use their semen for our OWN EVIL GAINS".
> 
> Well, cow's milk belongs to baby cows and you're molesting a cow's boobs to get milk, so....


 
...fuck.  Um, well at least milk is meant to be ingested as a food.  We've bred cows to produce more milk for our consumption.  We have not bred stallions to produce more semen for our consumption.

And I KNOW NOT ALL ANIMALS FUCK TO REPRODUCE ONLY.  But most of them do.  And I'm pretty sure equines are amongst those.  (sex for pleasure is something the rly smart animals do IIRC - dolphins, bonobos and so on.  Probably has more to do with the female animal discovering that pleasure is to be obtained from such things and not just during estrus, I bet.)



Skift said:


> Speaking of not understanding animal's intentions, I'll just put this here before someone inevitably mentions it


 
Huh.  ChimeraSynx.  Freaky stuff.  The posture those sergals have is a lot like that of a bird's, which sorta makes sense.


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 22, 2011)

Tycho said:


> ...fuck.  Um, well at least milk is meant to be ingested as a food.  We've bred cows to produce more milk for our consumption.  We have not bred stallions to produce more semen for our consumption.


 
.......I'm not sure if that was intentional, but you kinda insinuated that we should begin breeding horses for their cum. XD


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 22, 2011)

Tycho said:


> ...fuck.  Um, well at least milk is meant to be ingested as a food.  We've bred cows to produce more milk for our consumption.  We have not bred stallions to produce more semen for our consumption.
> 
> And I KNOW NOT ALL ANIMALS FUCK TO REPRODUCE ONLY.  But most of them do.  And I'm pretty sure equines are amongst those.  (sex for pleasure is something the rly smart animals do IIRC - dolphins, bonobos and so on.  Probably has more to do with the female animal discovering that pleasure is to be obtained from such things and not just during estrus, I bet.)


What's to stop us from breeding stallions for the purpose of semen-drinking? Sure that would be weird, but we did something similar with cows/goats/camels with milk, which is already pretty weird if you think about it.

Edit: actually that's a pretty extreme comparison but yeah

Also, I would agree with the second part if gay horses didn't exist.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 22, 2011)

MurcielagoMedula said:


> .......I'm not sure if that was intentional, but you kinda insinuated that we should begin breeding horses for their cum. XD


 
Definitely not intentional.



Skift said:


> Also, I would agree with the second part if gay horses didn't exist.


 
Homosexuality in the animal kingdom is another can of worms for another argument.  I would think that genuine homosexuality only occurs in more highly evolved species with more sapient minds, but I would probably be wrong.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 22, 2011)

Skift said:


> What's to stop us from breeding stallions for the purpose of semen-drinking? Sure that would be weird, but we did something similar with cows/goats/camels with milk, which is already pretty weird if you think about it.



Certain species of animal semen are too acidic for human consumption and/or can stir up allergies if ingested too much.
For humans at least, if the human isn't "Clean" you can get an STD...like Herpes. :V


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 22, 2011)

Tycho said:


> Definitely not intentional.


 Just making sure lol. That would have been awkward (though considering the topic of the thread, it isn't very awkward by comparison.)


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 22, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Certain species of animal semen are too acidic for human consumption and/or can stir up allergies if ingested too much.
> For humans at least, if the human isn't "Clean" you can get an STD...like Herpes. :V


 
That would be a very awkward visit to the doctor. 

To be fair, people eat stuff that's bad for them already. A lot. This wouldn't be much of a step up.


Tycho said:


> Homosexuality in the animal kingdom is another can of worms for another argument.  I would think that genuine homosexuality only occurs in more highly evolved species with more sapient minds, but I would probably be wrong.


 
Not true though, as penguins, swans, lions, and other non-sapient animals have been "lifelong" homosexual, even forming lasting bonds with the same sex. But yeah that is kind of a different thing.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 22, 2011)

Skift said:


> That would be a very awkward visit to the doctor.
> 
> To be fair, people eat stuff that's bad for them already. A lot. This wouldn't be much of a step up.


 
Like fillers and things, but either or it would be pretty bad to develop an allergy to horses because you drank semen from "Sir Gallops-A-Lot", or found out that cat semen gave you an ulcer.

Developing Allergies and other things is just as bad as getting mouth herpes from a guy you gave...ermm....ministrations to.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 22, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Like fillers and things, but either or it would be pretty bad to develop an allergy to horses because you drank semen from "Sir Gallops-A-Lot", or found out that cat semen gave you an ulcer.


 
Is it possible to get an allergic reaction to an animal by doing that?


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 22, 2011)

Skift said:


> Is it possible to get an allergic reaction to an animal by doing that?


 
....
Are we talking about giving head?

But people's body chemestry will not be the same. While you may not get alliergies, Mr. Joe may.


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 22, 2011)

Skift said:


> Is it possible to get an allergic reaction to an animal by doing that?


 
Not sure, if anyone has I doubt they would broadcast it. Not to mention there would be very little drive to test that. But from what I can tell, the only way you WOULD get an std would be if you got a mutant strain. Diseases of any kind tend to be very host-specific. It's rare for them to transfer between species, especially species that are not closely-related. If anything, you would not get the STD symptoms, but just the side effects of having that crap in your system since more likely than not the pathogens carrying it owuldn't have the proper bonding sites to bond to a human cell.

@ Zeke: you and Skift? Not sure, I'm just talking about ingestion in general.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 22, 2011)

MurcielagoMedula said:


> Not sure, if anyone has I doubt they would broadcast it. Not to mention there would be very little drive to test that. But from what I can tell, the only way you WOULD get an std would be if you got a mutant strain. Diseases of any kind tend to be very host-specific. It's rare for them to transfer between species, especially species that are not closely-related. If anything, you would not get the STD symptoms, but just the side effects of having that crap in your system since more likely than not the pathogens carrying it owuldn't have the proper bonding sites to bond to a human cell.


 

"HAI GAIZ, Frodo gave me a yeast infection". :V


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 22, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> ....
> Are we talking about giving head?
> 
> But people's body chemestry will not be the same. While you may not get alliergies, Mr. Joe may.


I just meant ingesting semen of an animal, would you get an allergy to that animal? That's what I thought you meant



MurcielagoMedula said:


> Not sure, if anyone has I doubt they would broadcast it. Not to mention there would be very little drive to test that. But from what I can tell, the only way you WOULD get an std would be if you got a mutant strain. Diseases of any kind tend to be very host-specific. It's rare for them to transfer between species, especially species that are not closely-related. If anything, you would not get the STD symptoms, but just the side effects of having that crap in your system since more likely than not the pathogens carrying it owuldn't have the proper bonding sites to bond to a human cell.


 
Ingesting it would, if anything, give you less to worry about than....the other ways of having animal semen inside you :1

Wow, this topic turned 'round fast

i need to start shutting up


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 22, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> "HAI GAIZ, Frodo gave me a yeast infection". :V


 
....
number one: lol
number two: is Frodo someone you know? or just a random name?

@Skift: Why? You're contributing.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 22, 2011)

MurcielagoMedula said:


> ....
> number one: lol
> number two: is Frodo someone you know? or just a random name?


 
The hobbit from LOTR

Edit: somehow i didn't see that as funny because yeast infections aren't STDs.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 22, 2011)

Skift said:


> I just meant ingesting semen of an animal, would you get an allergy to that animal? That's what I thought you meant


 
Quite possibly depending on your body chem.
 I knew people who came into contact with certain fuids during Vet work and found out they were allergic to that specific animal. Broke a co-worker's heart because she loved dogs and wanted to own one when she moved out of her apartment.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 22, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Quite possibly depending on your body chem.
> I knew people who came into contact with certain fuids during Vet work and found out they were allergic to that specific animal. Broke a co-worker's heart because she loved dogs and wanted to own one when she moved out of her apartment.


 
But did the fluids cause it or did she already have that allergy?


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 22, 2011)

Skift said:


> But did the fluids cause it or did she already have that allergy?


 
Fluids afterwards. She was fine with dogs before.


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 22, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Quite possibly depending on your body chem.
> I knew people who came into contact with certain fuids during Vet work and found out they were allergic to that specific animal. Broke a co-worker's heart because she loved dogs and wanted to own one when she moved out of her apartment.


 
That sucks. was her allergy to all canines or just certain breeds/species?


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 22, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Fluids afterwards. She was fine with dogs before.


 Yeah, I can see that being an issue. Milk doesn't make people allergic to cows as far as I know.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 22, 2011)

MurcielagoMedula said:


> That sucks. was her allergy to all canines or just certain breeds/species?



Breeds most likey, but who knows. 

Also: Ingest at your own risk. :V


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 22, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Breeds most likey, but who knows.
> 
> Also: Ingest at your own risk. :V


 
True, but thats with anything, not really specific to horse honey


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 22, 2011)

MurcielagoMedula said:


> True, but thats with anything, not really specific to horse honey


 
Ever tried Blowfish? :V


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 22, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Breeds most likey, but who knows.
> 
> Also: Ingest at your own risk. :V


Eh, I never liked horses to begin with. An allergy would give me an excuse to avoid them :U


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 22, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Ever tried Blowfish? :V


"Dear Whiteboy,
 Thank you for your touching letter. Reading between the lines,  I assume this to be a covert homosexual advance. Which I accept!
     Sincerely, Bitchboy" 
                           -Russel Brand

Anywho, all perverse insinuations aside, no I have not tried blowfish.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 22, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> or found out that cat semen gave you an ulcer.


 
How would anyone POSSIBLY harvest THAT much semen from a c-

you know what, I don't want to know, and I bet a zoophile has already figured out a way.


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 22, 2011)

Tycho said:


> How would anyone POSSIBLY harvest THAT much semen from a c-
> 
> you know what, I don't want to know, and I bet a zoophile has already figured out a way.


 
I was wondering that too, but I figured that asking about it would encourage people to give me an explanation lol.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 22, 2011)

Tycho said:


> How would anyone POSSIBLY harvest THAT much semen from a c-
> 
> you know what, I don't want to know, and I bet a zoophile has already figured out a way.


 
This comment has the EB seal of approval.




MurcielagoMedula said:


> I was wondering that too, but I figured that asking about it would encourage people to give me an explanation lol.


Red rocket with a spiked penis. :V

On another note: TÃº gringos es loco. :V


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 22, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> This comment has the EB seal of approval.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Red Rocket?


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 22, 2011)

MurcielagoMedula said:


> Red Rocket?


 
I said too much...
Back to Mod duties.

BEHAVE OR BEHEAD! :V


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 22, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I said too much...
> Back to Mod duties.
> 
> BEHAVE OR BEHEAD! :V


 
Three seconds from commenting about staying on topic and I notice the BEHAVE OR BEHEAD comment.

Anywho, I don't know what red rocket is, and out of curiosity I will probably look it up later. But I digest.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 22, 2011)

MurcielagoMedula said:


> Three seconds from commenting about staying on topic and I notice the BEHAVE OR BEHEAD comment.
> 
> Anywho, I don't know what red rocket is, and out of curiosity I will probably look it up later. But I digest.


 
Digress.  Not digest.  Unless you've ingested something.


----------



## Oovie (Feb 22, 2011)

The whole nutritional value thing had me laughing. If you're living in the US chances are you already eat more than enough protein daily already, so why even dwell on that? Go eat broccoli or drink some wheat grass if you're after healthy, leave the horses alone. :\


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 22, 2011)

Oovie said:


> The whole nutritional value thing had me laughing. If you're living in the US chances are you already eat more than enough protein daily already, so why even dwell on that? Go eat broccoli or drink some wheat grass if you're after healthy, leave the horses alone. :\


 
Mmm...broccoli.


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Feb 22, 2011)

This is in my country.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Feb 22, 2011)

Paul'o'fox said:


> This is in my country.


 
*golf clap*


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Feb 22, 2011)

ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> *golf clap*


Australians are going to go mad over this. Next they'll be saying we should be drinking sheep semen.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 22, 2011)

Oovie said:


> The whole nutritional value thing had me laughing. If you're living in the US chances are you already eat more than enough protein daily already, so why even dwell on that? Go eat broccoli or drink some wheat grass if you're after healthy, leave the horses alone. :\


 
First: Actually, I'm p bad about "too much carbs, not enough protein" in my diet
Second: Wheat grass? FUUUUUUCK you, man.  Go feed that shit to a cow so it can be nice and healthy and make delicious steaks.
Third: Yes, leave the damn horses alone.


----------



## Kilter (Feb 22, 2011)

Ok, for those claiming horse semen would have protein value...just think about how much protein is in semen to begin with: about 6mg a tablespoon.

And if we're talking shooters: 1 oz to 1.5 oz of liquid

Math: 1oz = about 28g / 1000 milligrams = 1 gram

So...if you think shooters, they'll be about 2 tbsp of horse semen which would equal roughly 12mg of protein...which is less than 1g of actual daily protein.

You'd have to drink one tall glass of semen to have any sort of healthy value. I'll stick to my protein bars, thanks.

(Of course, this is based on human male sperm...but I highly doubt the protein level changes THAT much)


----------



## Blutide (Feb 22, 2011)

Kilter said:


> http://blogs.app.com/saywhat/2011/02/21/horse-semen-shots-to-be-offered-at-food-festival/
> 
> Why am I not surprised it was a horse breeder who thought of this?
> 
> ...



Someone just saw Jackass? lol that's all I can think of how this came about..


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 22, 2011)

Tycho said:


> Digress.  Not digest.  Unless you've ingested something.


 
Actually it was a reference. But thank you for pointing it out and not contributing in any way other than to correct me.

@Kilter: By "Good source of protein" I myself was referring to a comparison to what people in america usually eat, which has little nutritional value and is simply a source of energy if not some "supplement". But of course that's just my experience.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 22, 2011)

MurcielagoMedula said:


> Actually it was a reference.


 
to what?


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 22, 2011)

Tycho said:


> to what?


 
Family guy, episode was called Blue Harvest I think


----------



## Tycho (Feb 22, 2011)

MurcielagoMedula said:


> Family guy, episode was called Blue Harvest I think


 
...family guy reference makes me sad


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 22, 2011)

Tycho said:


> ...family guy reference makes me sad


Just as your failure to have a post relative to the thread's topic does to me.

Also, in reference to an earlier statement regarding Protein value: Even if the amount of protein provided is minuscule, the real question would probably be what proteins are prevalent, and if they are present in an amount that would be beneficial.


----------



## Kilter (Feb 22, 2011)

MurcielagoMedula said:


> @Kilter: By "Good source of protein" I myself was referring to a comparison to what people in america usually eat, which has little nutritional value and is simply a source of energy if not some "supplement". But of course that's just my experience.



Well...a big mac has 25g of protein in it. (I know it's not healthy but for the sake of debate, it's better for you than a shooter of horse semen)


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 22, 2011)

Just hope no one tries to drink straight from the tap.


----------



## CAThulu (Feb 22, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Just hope no one tries to drink straight from the tap.



*from Food Festival advertisement*  "...conveniently located next to the Holiday Inn, which is currently hosting a Furry Con.  Come for the costumes, stay for the shots!"


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 22, 2011)

Kilter said:


> Well...a big mac has 25g of protein in it. (I know it's not healthy but for the sake of debate, it's better for you than a shooter of horse semen)


 
Well that's the thing. Sources of protein aren't regarded in quantity of ALL the protein available, but value is the amount of usable protein in something. Even if said horse cum had less protein than something else, if it were a particularly useful protein or a protein that is necessary but very sparse in our regular diet, then it would be very healthy indeed. What most people don't realize is that proteins that are ingested are not completely denatured and the useful ones tend to be selectively absorbed. (I assume so, though I haven't the slightest clue about how it does this if it does. May have to look it up later)


----------



## Kilter (Feb 22, 2011)

MurcielagoMedula said:


> Well that's the thing. Sources of protein aren't regarded in quantity of ALL the protein available, but value is the amount of usable protein in something. Even if said horse cum had less protein than something else, if it were a particularly useful protein or a protein that is necessary but very sparse in our regular diet, then it would be very healthy indeed. What most people don't realize is that proteins that are ingested are not completely denatured and the useful ones tend to be selectively absorbed. (I assume so, though I haven't the slightest clue about how it does this if it does. May have to look it up later)



In response to this, the amount of semen to even equate to ANYTHING beneficial to our health...is just not feasible (or accepted by society). You would probably need a jug of it just to even breach what would be considered healthy. Not to mention, semen contains sugar as well. So it'd be like saying drinking cum is on the same level as eating from a bowl of fruit


----------



## Xenke (Feb 22, 2011)

Guys, think of all the hormones.

It'll pump you up for a day of eating food!

Plus, if you drink this, you shouldn't have any problem eating literally anything else at the festival.

It'll open your mind, man.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Feb 22, 2011)

Next thing, they'll say eating feces is nutritious. :V


----------



## Nekomimi (Feb 23, 2011)

POOR LITTLE PONIES.
What horrors they must endure...
_The horror..._


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 23, 2011)

Nekomimi said:


> POOR LITTLE PONIES.
> What horrors they must endure...
> _The horror..._


 
Yes poor ponies being fapped. The horror.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 23, 2011)

lupinealchemist said:


> Next thing, they'll say eating feces is nutritious. :V


 
WELL GOSH, DOGS DO IT! THEY MUST BE ON TO SOMETHING!


----------



## Tao (Feb 23, 2011)

It'll _really_ be interesting when they start serving them at McDonalds


----------



## Roose Hurro (Feb 23, 2011)

Tycho said:


> Huh.  ChimeraSynx.  Freaky stuff.  *The posture those sergals have is a lot like that of a bird's, which sorta makes sense.*


 
Like it said in that journal entry, digitigrade makes sense if you give your critter the proper physiology to support it.  I've followed this guideline in my own alien creations since I first started creating critters, over thirty years ago.  And a funny thing, but my first aliens were avian... and birds are supposed to be evolved dinosaurs, aren't they?

Edit:  Oh, for on-topicness... Given they've added flavoring, dare I ask what was wrong with the "original" flavor?


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 23, 2011)

MurcielagoMedula said:


> Good for them?
> Plenty of people drink their own semen or semen from other people. If anything, this person is simply cashing in on an idea. Whether or not anyone tries it is their own concern.
> As for me, I am simply curious how it will taste.


 
You're right. As gross and bestialic as that is, it provides a large dose of protein.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 23, 2011)

Skift said:


> Also, I would agree with the second part if gay horses didn't exist.


 
Gay horses do not think "man, look at that fucking tight white horse's ass. I'd love to creampie that shit and I know I wouldn't get him pregnant because male horses don't have ovaries and shit"
they don't understand sex, two "gay" horses mounting is no different then a male and female to the horse



Roose Hurro said:


> Edit:  Oh, for on-topicness... Given they've added flavoring, dare I ask what was wrong with the "original" flavor?


Judging by that graph someone posted, horses eat grains and grass and stuff. I would imagine their jizz is grassy tasting and I don't think that'd sell well.
Though.. who the fuck would want to drink mucusy chocolate or vanilla flavoured slime anyways?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 23, 2011)

Tycho said:


> WELL GOSH, DOGS DO IT! THEY MUST BE ON TO SOMETHING!


 
We all know that rabbits do it, It's because their guts aren't long enough to disgest the food they eat, thus not absorbing all the nutrients. I guess some dogs do the same because they're instinctively inclined to do so.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 23, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Gay horses do not think "man, look at that fucking tight white horse's ass. I'd love to creampie that shit and I know I wouldn't get him pregnant because male horses don't have ovaries and shit"
> they don't understand sex, two "gay" horses mounting is no different then a male and female to the horse


 
Uh dude, I was referring to exclusively homosexual animals. Ones that don't mount females, only other males. :1


----------



## Kilter (Feb 23, 2011)

Grycho said:


> You're right. As gross and bestialic as that is, it provides a large dose of protein.


 
No, no it won't.



Kilter said:


> Ok, for those claiming horse semen would have protein value...just think about how much protein is in semen to begin with: about 6mg a tablespoon.
> 
> And if we're talking shooters: 1 oz to 1.5 oz of liquid
> 
> ...


----------



## Zaraphayx (Feb 23, 2011)

Hahahahaha.

Man I skipped this thread because I thought it was gonna be a chorus of 'eww gross weird shit' and finally got bored enough to check.

FAF: Where flaming the OP is mandatory regardless of subject.


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 23, 2011)

Zaraphayx said:


> Hahahahaha.
> 
> Man I skipped this thread because I thought it was gonna be a chorus of 'eww gross weird shit' and finally got bored enough to check.
> 
> FAF: Where flaming the OP is mandatory regardless of subject.


 
Have anything to add?

@Kilter: We've already discussed this isn't conclusive. Horse cum may very well be rich in proteins. So unless you found some resource about horse Jiz, we're only assuming it's similar to human cum.


----------



## Kilter (Feb 23, 2011)

MurcielagoMedula said:


> Have anything to add?


 
Did you? Don't be a hypocrit, it's not very becoming.

Otherwise, there was a sense of being attacked in the sense of 'No one's allowed to have a close minded opinion!' but it only blew over when I expressed that I was not saying this would end the world, simply my shock and confusion over why this would even be thought of as something of benefit to a food festival other than a cheap shot at being the talk of the town.



MurcielagoMedula said:


> @Kilter: We've already discussed this isn't conclusive. Horse cum may very well be rich in proteins. So unless you found some resource about horse Jiz, we're only assuming it's similar to human cum.


 
I'm not about to look that up on a business network, lol. But maybe when I get home I'll do some digging if only to place out the facts


----------



## Zaraphayx (Feb 23, 2011)

MurcielagoMedula said:


> Have anything to add?


 
lol you have 38 posts, I can safely say I've contributed more in hours than you have in your entire time here :V

Newfags are cute :3.


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 23, 2011)

Kilter said:


> Did you? Don't be a hypocrit, it's not very becoming.
> 
> Otherwise, there was a sense of being attacked in the sense of 'No one's allowed to have a close minded opinion!' but it only blew over when I expressed that I was not saying this would end the world, simply my shock and confusion over why this would even be thought of as something of benefit to a food festival other than a cheap shot at being the talk of the town.


 
Thus the edit.

As towards your second comment, I actually forgot about this being part of a food festival for a bit. It begs to question what the other vendors will have to top this.

@Zara: I wasn't concerned with post counts. Plus you could post a thousand times and still not contribute anyhting worth mentioning, however since  don't have any experience with seeing your posts I decided not to concern myself about it. As for it being considered an "attack", you're over-thinking it. Zara said he had previously overlooked this thread and now that he has looked it over, I was interested in hearing his opinion. Why you assumed it was a challenge to his contribution I don't really know.


----------



## Kilter (Feb 23, 2011)

Zaraphayx said:


> lol you have 38 posts, I can safely say I've contributed more in hours than you have in your entire time here :V
> 
> Newfags are cute :3.


 
Sounds weird saying this but...don't turn a thread on horse semen into a 'bigger, better, faster' competition please.

@Murcie: I don't know if they can really. Unless as stated a page back...someone's going to try and market deep fried feces or something.

Ew, my brain just mewled in pain at even coming up with that thought


----------



## BRN (Feb 23, 2011)

Kilter said:


> Did you? Don't be a hypocrit, it's not very becoming.
> 
> Otherwise, there was a sense of being attacked in the sense of 'No one's allowed to have a close minded opinion!' but it only blew over when I expressed that I was not saying this would end the world, simply my shock and confusion over why this would even be thought of as something of benefit to a food festival other than a cheap shot at being the talk of the town.


 
Even in our educated society people still hold that the obscenities of the ages stand firm today. Jizz is a bodily fluid so much as saliva and blood are; it's obtained in [what I assume to be :v] a not displeasuring way and the only truly shocking thing about it is the ties to homosexuality [penis], sex [penis] and interspecies sexual contact [penis], all three of which have been demonised for hundreds of years by religious faculties.

Considering the likely taste, texture and consistency of the end product, though, I'm only interested out of intellectual curiousity, not out of any actual desire to taste horse sperm.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 23, 2011)

Zaraphayx said:


> lol you have 38 posts, I can safely say I've contributed more in hours than you have in your entire time here :V
> 
> Newfags are cute :3.


 Because newness obviously is an indicator of how good that person posts.

You're a dumb fucker, ain't cha?


MurcielagoMedula said:


> Thus the edit.
> 
> As towards your second comment, I actually forgot about this being part of a food festival for a bit. It begs to question what the other vendors will have to top this.


 There's really no way to top that unless someone is serving rocky mountain oysters.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Feb 23, 2011)

Skift said:


> Because newness obviously is an indicator of how good that person posts.
> 
> You're a dumb fucker, ain't cha?



It wasn't a question of the quality of his posts, it's simple math.

Guess I'm not the dumb one :V


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 23, 2011)

Skift said:


> There's really no way to top that unless someone is serving rocky mountain oysters.


 
What's a rocky mountain Oyster? (googling this and it just shows regular oysters, are they just really gross?)

@Kil:Lol, I don't even have a response to that XD


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 23, 2011)

Zaraphayx said:


> It wasn't a question of the quality of his posts, it's simple math.
> 
> Guess I'm not the dumb one :V


 
Because post count = better? Why would even bring that up if you weren't saying you were better? :1




MurcielagoMedula said:


> What's a rocky mountain Oyster? (googling this and it just shows regular oysters, are they just really gross?)


 
Bull testicles.


----------



## Kilter (Feb 23, 2011)

Skift said:


> There's really no way to top that unless someone is serving rocky mountain oysters.


 
Somehow, I doubt providing the sac that produced the shooter is going to out do the actual...contents.

It's like comparing tripe to the pie made with half-digested grass & stomach acid filler.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 23, 2011)

Kilter said:


> Somehow, I doubt providing the sac that produced the shooter is going to out do the actual...contents.
> 
> It's like comparing tripe to the pie made with half-digested grass & stomach acid filler.


 
You're right, bull testicles are actually quite delicious :3


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 23, 2011)

Skift said:


> You're right, bull testicles are actually quite delicious :3


 
.......so, were you on a dare or something?


----------



## Kilter (Feb 23, 2011)

Skift said:


> You're right, bull testicles are actually quite delicious :3



Cooked, I hope, lol.

Never had them myself but probably because I haven't gone looking for them.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Feb 23, 2011)

Skift said:


> Because post count = better? Why would even bring that up if you weren't saying you were better? :1


 
No, because when you have 38 posts everyone who isn't a complete retard has probably contributed more than you if they've been here for longer than 2 weeks. I don't see what's so hard for you to follow, I didn't call the guy a terrible shitposter; I thought the notion of someone who just arrived to the party saying that I don't know how to dance was hilarious.

Keep white-knighting though you're doing a fantastic job.


----------



## Kilter (Feb 23, 2011)

Zaraphayx said:


> No, because when you have 38 posts everyone who isn't a complete retard has probably contributed more than you if they've been here for longer than 2 weeks. I don't see what's so hard for you to follow, I didn't call the guy a terrible shitposter; I thought the notion of someone who just arrived to the party saying that I don't know how to dance was hilarious.
> 
> Keep white-knighting though you're doing a fantastic job.



Can I say this for the last time, TO EVERYONE...knock it off, take it to PMs.

Despite the content of the thread, it is a discussion.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 23, 2011)

MurcielagoMedula said:


> .......so, were you on a dare or something?


 Nope, "Wild Game Convention".


Kilter said:


> Cooked, I hope, lol.
> 
> Never had them myself but probably because I haven't gone looking for them.


 They are good :<


Zaraphayx said:


> No, because when you have 38 posts everyone who isn't a complete retard has probably contributed more than you if they've been here for longer than 2 weeks. I don't see what's so hard for you to follow, I didn't call the guy a terrible shitposter; I thought the notion of someone who just arrived to the party saying that I don't know how to dance was hilarious.
> 
> Keep white-knighting though you're doing a fantastic job.


Contributing =/= intelligence.

Just so you know, I haven't seen you contribute anything useful, informative, or funny. Ever. And yet Murcie has, with only 38 posts. That tells me something.




Kilter said:


> Can I say this for the last time, TO EVERYONE...knock it off, take it to PMs.
> 
> Despite the content of the thread, it is a discussion.


 
Got it. Zara-thing, please PM me rather than replying :3


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 23, 2011)

Zaraphayx said:


> No, because when you have 38 posts everyone who isn't a complete retard has probably contributed more than you if they've been here for longer than 2 weeks. I don't see what's so hard for you to follow, I didn't call the guy a terrible shitposter; I thought the notion of someone who just arrived to the party saying that I don't know how to dance was hilarious.
> 
> Keep white-knighting though you're doing a fantastic job.


 So let us suppose that individual A has 3,500 posts. But has never contributed anything more than "cool", "nice", "hello", or "That's dumb". Whereas individual B has 50 posts, which are relevant to the topic, add to the conversation, and occasionally provides links for reference. 
So by your definition, individual A has contributed more?

Also, back on topic: @Kil: Wouldn't the heat expansion make them pop? Unless they poked holes in them like hotdogs. (This would probably only apply if they were microwaved though...)
.......New from Kellogg's! Insta-Nuts! Your favorite scrotal treat in only three minutes! (Sometimes I wonder why I think the way I do)

@Kil again: You;re right, I'll shush about the post thing.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 23, 2011)

MurcielagoMedula said:


> Also, back on topic: @Kil: Wouldn't the heat expansion make them pop? Unless they poked holes in them like hotdogs. (This would probably only apply if they were microwaved though...)
> .......New from Kellogg's! Insta-Nuts! Your favorite scrotal treat in only three minutes! (Sometimes I wonder why I think the way I do)
> 
> @Kil again: You;re right, I'll shush about the post thing.


I had them broiled in a kind of stew. Not the whole testicles, it was cut up, more like a "filler" for the stew.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Feb 23, 2011)

Skift said:


> Contributing =/= intelligence.



I never insulted his intelligence either, is your arm sore from grasping at straws?



> Just so you know, I haven't seen you contribute anything useful, informative, or funny. Ever. And yet Murcie has, with only 38 posts. That tells me something.


That's nice, it's a great thing that you are the final word in this matter. I can finally rest peacefully knowing what the public perception of me is :V



MurcielagoMedula said:


> So let us suppose that individual A has  3,500 posts. But has never contributed anything more than "cool",  "nice", "hello", or "That's dumb". Whereas individual B has 50 posts,  which are relevant to the topic, add to the conversation, and  occasionally provides links for reference.
> So by your definition, individual A has contributed more?



Let me quote myself because evidently this bears repeating.



> No, because when you have 38 posts *everyone who isn't a complete retard*  has probably contributed more than you if they've been here for longer  than 2 weeks.



I bolded the qualifier.


----------



## Kilter (Feb 23, 2011)

MurcielagoMedula said:


> @Kil: Wouldn't the heat expansion make them pop? Unless they poked holes in them like hotdogs. (This would probably only apply if they were microwaved though...)
> .


 
Well, sac kind need to be cut off the body, so it's already kind of open. As for the actual testes....I can only imagine without googling, maybe they are meant to pop or something.

Man, this is a weird topic and I only have myself to blame


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 23, 2011)

Zara, since you ignored my request for a PM, I'm going to assume you just like causing drama. +1 for block list :U


----------



## Zaraphayx (Feb 23, 2011)

Skift said:


> Zara, since you ignored my request for a PM, I'm going to assume you just like causing drama. +1 for block list :U


 
You edited that in after I posted, derp.

Edit: I'm gonna be cute too, +1 internet highground!


----------



## Kilter (Feb 23, 2011)

Funny how a discussion on horse semen goes to something like this....

Anyway.

Skift...how does bull testicles come into a Wild Game Convention.

Since when were cows wild :V


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 23, 2011)

Oh, forgot to add that there were some other interesting entries at that Wild Game thing. 

Deer blood pudding, at least 10 types of jerky, bully sticks (bull penises) and some other stuff. Not bad, mind you.




Kilter said:


> Funny how a discussion on horse semen goes to something like this....
> 
> Anyway.
> 
> ...


 
It was more of an "exotic meat" convention, tbh.


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 23, 2011)

Kilter said:


> Well, sac kind need to be cut off the body, so it's already kind of open. As for the actual testes....I can only imagine without googling, maybe they are meant to pop or something.
> 
> Man, this is a weird topic and I only have myself to blame


Next thing you know someone new to the forums is going to jack off their horse for the cum, neuter it, then pop the balls in the microwave.
Horse Genitalia = a balanced breakfast?


----------



## Kilter (Feb 23, 2011)

Skift said:


> Oh, forgot to add that there were some other interesting entries at that Wild Game thing.
> 
> Deer blood pudding, at least 10 types of jerky, bully sticks (bull penises) and some other stuff. Not bad, mind you.
> 
> It was more of an "exotic meat" convention, tbh.


 
I give my dog bully sticks since they're natural...I think I'm inadvertantly calling my dog gay



MurcielagoMedula said:


> Next thing you know someone new to the forums is going to jack off their horse for the cum, neuter it, then pop the balls in the microwave.
> Horse Genitalia = a balanced breakfast?



Pop the balls in the microwave...I can't stop laughing at that, lol.

At least it's the waste not, want not scenario?


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 23, 2011)

Kilter said:


> I give my dog bully sticks since they're natural...I think I'm inadvertantly calling my dog gay


 
That would be if the dog sought them out originally. You're not CALLING him gay. You're MAKING him gay XD


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 23, 2011)

MurcielagoMedula said:


> Next thing you know someone new to the forums is going to jack off their horse for the cum, neuter it, then pop the balls in the microwave.
> Horse Genitalia = a balanced breakfast?


 
okay, now that's gross >.>

Kilter: They're good for dogs though :3


----------



## Kilter (Feb 23, 2011)

Skift said:


> okay, now that's gross >.>
> 
> Kilter: They're good for dogs though :3



Here Fido, have a penis! You little queer you


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 23, 2011)

Kilter said:


> Here Fido, have a penis! You little queer you


 
Lol, nice. Least till one day Fido decides to bite the wang that feeds him.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 23, 2011)

Skift said:


> Uh dude, I was referring to exclusively homosexual animals. Ones that don't mount females, only other males. :1


 
Uhhh me too. Horses [like any other animal] don't fully understand why they do things, they do it because of instinct.



Kilter said:


> I give my dog bully sticks since they're natural...I think I'm inadvertantly calling my dog gay


 Hhaha oh god. Dogs are fucking disgusting.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 23, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Uhhh me too. Horses [like any other animal] don't fully understand why they do things, they do it because of instinct.


 
So what gives them the instinct to mate only those of their gender? That doesn't sound instinctual to me.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 23, 2011)

Skift said:


> So what gives them the instinct to mate only those of their gender? That doesn't sound instinctual to me.


 It's natural. What makes homosexuals.. homosexual? Brain chemistry.
What makes dogs eat their own shit? Brain chemistry/instinct

EDIT: Animals, like humans, do not choose to be homosexual. Animals cannot understand sex or why they do most things, therefore it would make sense for an animal not to understand why he is engaging in sodomy lmao


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 23, 2011)

Clayton said:


> It's natural. What makes homosexuals.. homosexual? Brain chemistry.
> What makes dogs eat their own shit? Brain chemistry/instinct
> 
> EDIT: Animals, like humans, do not choose to be homosexual. Animals cannot understand sex or why they do most things, therefore it would make sense for an animal not to understand why he is engaging in sodomy lmao


 
sorry man i misread your first reply to me >_>

But yeah, I agree there.


----------



## Kilter (Feb 23, 2011)

Clayton said:


> What makes dogs eat their own shit? Brain chemistry/instinct


 
Just to ping on this: It's also linked to malnutrion, or behavior put in place by watching their mother/sibling/etc do it


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 23, 2011)

Clayton said:


> It's natural. What makes homosexuals.. homosexual? Brain chemistry.
> What makes dogs eat their own shit? Brain chemistry/instinct
> 
> EDIT: Animals, like humans, do not choose to be homosexual. Animals cannot understand sex or why they do most things, therefore it would make sense for an animal not to understand why he is engaging in sodomy lmao


  If animals(aside from humans) could talk this would be interesting.
Dog: Oh god, that's disgusting! (pause) I wonder what it tastes like.
Cow: ...........oh my god, I have hooves!
Horse: This doesn't sound like a girl horse.....but it feels like one. Manly kids it is


----------



## Love! (Feb 23, 2011)

skift stop making the thread all serious :evil:


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 23, 2011)

Kilter said:


> Just to ping on this: It's also linked to malnutrion, or behavior put in place by watching their mother/sibling/etc do it


 Ye. A lack of meat in their diets and because mother dogs lick their babies shit up.
Still, it's instinct. Dogs would be saying "DUDE, THIS ISNT HEALTHY AND IT TASTES LIKE SHIT " if it wasn't.

_"The simplest example of an instinctive behavior is a fixed action pattern, in which a short sequence of actions, without variation, are carried out in response to a stimulus. "_
Example: cats in heat will swarm around my house and scream
cats will grab small objects like gloves and "feed" them in their bowl/will grab small objects and "hide their prey" in their food bowl
bitches who are pregnant/false pregnancy will baby/mother dolls and toys
cats will knead your legs when they're happy


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 23, 2011)

Love! said:


> skift stop making the thread all serious :evil:


 
SEMEN IS SRS BZNS


----------



## Love! (Feb 23, 2011)

Skift said:


> SEMEN IS SRS BZNS


I LIKE IT MORE THAN YOU DO AND EVEN I'M NOT TAKING IT THIS SERIOUSLY GOOOODDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 23, 2011)

Love! said:


> I LIKE IT MORE THAN YOU DO AND EVEN I'M NOT TAKING IT THIS SERIOUSLY GOOOODDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


 GOBBLE GOBBLE I'M LOVE AND I LOVE SEMEN, GIVE ME MORE SEMEN


----------



## Love! (Feb 23, 2011)

Skift said:


> GOBBLE GOBBLE I'M LOVE AND I LOVE SEMEN, GIVE ME MORE SEMEN


 HEY I'M SKIFT AND I EAT BULL TESTICLES BUT I WON'T SWALLOW FOR YOU


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 23, 2011)

Love! said:


> HEY I'M SKIFT AND I EAT BULL TESTICLES BUT I WON'T SWALLOW FOR YOU


 
I'M LOVE AND I SWALLOW SEMEN AFTER HANGING OUT WITH SOMEONE WHO EATS BULL TESTICLES


----------



## Love! (Feb 23, 2011)

Skift said:


> I'M LOVE AND I SWALLOW SEMEN AFTER HANGING OUT WITH SOMEONE WHO EATS BULL TESTICLES


 I'M SKIFT AND I WANT TO EAT LOVE'S TESTICLES waitwhat


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 23, 2011)

Love! said:


> I'M SKIFT AND I WANT TO EAT LOVE'S TESTICLES waitwhat


 
whoa hey i may be into cannibalism but i'd never do that unless you asked


----------



## Love! (Feb 23, 2011)

Skift said:


> whoa hey i may be into cannibalism but i'd never do that unless you asked


 oh good
please don't
i'll need those testicles later
to do stuff


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 23, 2011)

O goodness


----------



## Kilter (Feb 23, 2011)

This made my day :3


----------



## Love! (Feb 23, 2011)

Kilter said:


> This made my day :3


 I'm glad to hear it! :-D


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 23, 2011)

Kilter said:


> This made my day :3


 
This made my month


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 23, 2011)

Love! said:


> oh good
> please don't
> i'll need those testicles later
> to do stuff


You're ghey, you don't need those

also

what _if_ we replaced Bob Barker with a yield sign?


----------



## Love! (Feb 23, 2011)

Skift said:


> You're ghey, you don't need those


excuse me i am bisexual
and i top sometimes :-(



> also
> 
> what _if_ we replaced Bob Barker with a yield sign?


 i dunno man
they're both about the same width...


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 23, 2011)

Love! said:


> excuse me i am bisexual
> and i top sometimes :-(


I FORGOT
it's just
you always talk about dick




> i dunno man
> they're both about the same width...


 
they hold my interest about the same


----------



## Love! (Feb 23, 2011)

Skift said:


> I FORGOT
> it's just
> you always talk about dick


because what i know about vadge can fit on the tip of a sounding rod...



> they hold my interest about the same


 BURN!! :-D


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 23, 2011)

Love! said:


> because what i know about vadge can fit on the tip of a sounding rod...
> 
> 
> BURN!! :-D


 
I am glad that sentence doesn't make sense to me.


Back to the topic: If this thing becomes popular, do you guys think it will make it's way into like supermarkets? I would imagine that they would have to begin making "adult section"s of the grocery store


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 23, 2011)

MurcielagoMedula said:


> Back to the topic: If this thing becomes popular, do you guys think it will make it's way into like supermarkets? I would imagine that they would have to begin making "adult section"s of the grocery store


 
I'd imagine that it would be as expensive as cheapo caviar. It would be called something else other than "Semen" on the label.

We need to find a foreign word for this. It has to be fancy and make people think that it is something you want to have at fancy wine-tasting and dinner parties.


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 23, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I'd imagine that it would be as expensive as cheapo caviar. It would be called something else other than "Semen" on the level.
> 
> We need to find a foreign word for this. It has to be fancy and make people think that it is something you want to have at fancy wine-tasting and dinner parties.


 We could call it Quem (Over-pronounced form of cum?)


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 23, 2011)

MurcielagoMedula said:


> We could call it Quem (Over-pronounced form of cum?)


 
You'd have to mix it with capers, some herbs, and/or another animal based protein like liver.
And it has to be used as a spread like Pate or Rillettes.


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 23, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> You'd have to mix it with capers, some herbs, and/or another animal based protein like liver.
> And it has to be used as a spread like Pate or Rillettes.


 
You put a lot of thought into how to make horse cum appetizing.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 23, 2011)

MurcielagoMedula said:


> You put a lot of thought into how to make horse cum appetizing.


 
Cooking is an art. :V
Captialism is fun. :V

But if someone did want to market off of semen used in Hors d'Å“uvre, they'd use it as a spread or a garnish.
Why am I automatically thinking of the English when it comes to this?!


EDIT: I want Dim sum now. :/


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 23, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Cooking is an art. :V
> Captialism is fun. :V


 
You cook a lot?


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 23, 2011)

MurcielagoMedula said:


> You cook a lot?


 
Not a lot, but at times I like to make some extravagant things. Most of them are Vegetarian based recipies.


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 23, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Not a lot, but at times I like to make some extravagant things. Most of them are Vegetarian based recipies.


 
Your significant other vegetarian? 
And I like to cook now and then, but I do piss off my roommate a lot when I use up a shit-ton of spices in the meal. But of course the complaints usually stop after he tries it.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 23, 2011)

MurcielagoMedula said:


> Your significant other vegetarian?
> And I like to cook now and then, but I do piss off my roommate a lot when I use up a shit-ton of spices in the meal. But of course the complaints usually stop after he tries it.


 
Newp. Raised in a Vegitarian/Vegan household so I've adopted it. :V
And if I had a "other half" he'd probably kill me or something.

Lemme guess...A lot of spices in the food until your house smells like an Indian restaurant?


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 23, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Newp. Raised in a Vegitarian/Vegan household so I've adopted it. :V
> And if I had a "other half" he'd probably kill me or something.
> 
> Lemme guess...A lot of spices in the food until your house smells like an Indian restaurant?


 
11 usually, I have my own secret mix of some spices that makes pretty much everything taste amazingly like fried chicken. Got my roomie to lose same weight in this manner. but that stopped when my best friend hit on him upon realizing he lost weight. In retaliation my roomie gained about five pounds. I make sure that the two stay away form each other now, I'm afraid my friend will compliment his teeth or something and I'll find my roomie out in the hallways trying to punch his own teeth out.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 23, 2011)

MurcielagoMedula said:


> 11 usually, I have my own secret mix of some spices that makes pretty much everything taste amazingly like fried chicken. Got my roomie to lose same weight in this manner. but that stopped when my best friend hit on him upon realizing he lost weight. In retaliation my roomie gained about five pounds. I make sure that the two stay away form each other now, I'm afraid my friend will compliment his teeth or something and I'll find my roomie out in the hallways trying to punch his own teeth out.


 
...That's.....wow.


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 23, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> ...That's.....wow.


 
I know right? I love having chicken-flavoured pasta :3


----------



## Kilter (Feb 23, 2011)

This thread turns so strange....I've created a monster!

Horse semen in food spreads, in grocery stores...my god man!


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 23, 2011)

Kilter said:


> This thread turns so strange....I've created a monster!
> 
> Horse semen in food spreads, in grocery stores...my god man!


 
Horse semen should stay in people's fur where it belongs.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 23, 2011)

Kilter said:


> This thread turns so strange....I've created a monster!
> 
> Horse semen in food spreads, in grocery stores...my god man!


 
You never know. :V
And I told you, didn't I!?


----------



## Kilter (Feb 23, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> You never know. :V
> And I told you, didn't I!?


 
I can't help it, I must share the horrors!

Besides, who would think a topic about horse semen would run on this long? Not this guy


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 23, 2011)

Kilter said:


> I can't help it, I must share the horrors!
> 
> Besides, who would think a topic about horse semen would run on this long? Not this guy


 
Humans are more attracted to negative things than positive. :V
Congrats, your longest thread is about Horse cawk juice. :V


----------



## Roose Hurro (Feb 23, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Judging by that graph someone posted, horses eat grains and grass and stuff. I would imagine their jizz is grassy tasting and I don't think that'd sell well.
> Though.. who the fuck would want to drink mucusy *chocolate or vanilla flavoured* slime anyways?


 
I was thinking more like beef or chicken...   >.<   (Maybe as a topping on ice cream?)




Skift said:


> Uh dude, *I was referring to exclusively homosexual animals*. Ones that don't mount females, only other males. :1


 
Documentation, please...

Also, I seem to remember reading something about penguins, and the uproar caused when the zoo wanted to bring in females... to an all male population.  And you're forgetting something important:  Mounting behavior is an act of dominance, not only of sex.




Skift said:


> There's really no way to top that *unless someone is serving rocky mountain oysters*.


 
... braised in a horse-jizz glaze.




Kilter said:


> Skift...how does bull testicles come into a Wild Game Convention.


 
Traditionally, Rocky Mountain Oysters are bull testicles... but for practical purposes, any testicle you eat is refered to as an RMO.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 23, 2011)

Roose Hurro said:


> Documentation, please...
> 
> Also, I seem to remember reading something about penguins, and the uproar caused when the zoo wanted to bring in females... to an all male population.  And you're forgetting something important:  Mounting behavior is an act of dominance, not only of sex.


 
Horses don't mount for dominance as far as I'm aware.

As for penguins, there was a mixed male and female population at one zoo and two male penguins formed a monogamous lifelong bond (however I haven't heard anything about that in a while). 

Unfortunately for me the wikipedia on homosexual animals as wel as other sources points out that exclusively homosexual animals are usually monogamous animals like swans.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Feb 23, 2011)

Skift said:


> Horses don't mount for dominance as far as I'm aware.
> 
> As for penguins, there was a mixed male and female population at one zoo and two male penguins formed a monogamous lifelong bond (however I haven't heard anything about that in a while).
> 
> Unfortunately for me the wikipedia on homosexual animals as wel as other sources points out that exclusively homosexual animals *are usually monogamous animals like swans*.


 
One of the interesting things I read about swans... like other birds in which male and female look the same, no difference in plumage, a dominant male will take a subservient male to be female, and, as you noted, take that individual as a lifemate.  I imagine the same thing happened with those penguins you mention.  It would still be helpful if you had a link to a study on the subject, if such exists.

Edit:  Hmmm, might want to go through some of these links...  http://www.ask.com/web?q=mounting/m...o=15527&l=dis&prt=360&chn=retail&geo=US&ver=4


----------



## Kiva19 (Feb 23, 2011)

Kilter said:


> I can't help it, I must share the horrors!
> 
> Besides, who would think a topic about horse semen would run on this long? Not this guy



I actually came into this thread to ask how a thread about horse semen got to 15 pages, hehe. Guess I'm not the only one surprised by it...though something tells me I shouldn't be. >_>


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 23, 2011)

Roose Hurro said:


> One of the interesting things I read about swans... like other birds in which male and female look the same, no difference in plumage, a dominant male will take a subservient male to be female, and, as you noted, take that individual as a lifemate.  I imagine the same thing happened with those penguins you mention.  It would still be helpful if you had a link to a study on the subject, if such exists.
> 
> Edit:  Hmmm, might want to go through some of these links...  http://www.ask.com/web?q=mounting/m...o=15527&l=dis&prt=360&chn=retail&geo=US&ver=4


 
Haha, sorry bout that. I'm not nearly interested enough in the discussion to post links. >.>


----------



## Roose Hurro (Feb 23, 2011)

Skift said:


> Haha, sorry bout that. *I'm not nearly interested enough in the discussion to post links.* >.>


 
Well, then, feel free to forget the link.  I just find people who refer to such animal behaviors as "homosexual" haven't really done their homework on the subject... too busy anthropomorphizing animal behavior.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 23, 2011)

Roose Hurro said:


> Well, then, feel free to forget the link.  I just find people who refer to such animal behaviors as "homosexual" haven't really done their homework on the subject... too busy anthropomorphizing animal behavior.


I've done homework on it before, but I wasn't thinking to clearly when I made that claim. I apologize for that.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Feb 23, 2011)

Skift said:


> I've done homework on it before, but I wasn't thinking to clearly when I made that claim. *I apologize for that.*


 
Apology accepted.


----------

